# 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Januar 2009)

*5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Zusammen mit *Caseking *veranstalten wir einen neuen Lesertest. Fünf User haben die Chance, das neue Gehäuse CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower im Wert von rund 150 Euro zu testen und dürfen das Muster anschließend auch behalten. Warum sollten wir unbedingt euch als Tester auswählen? Tippt die Begründung direkt als Antwort in dieses Topic und mit etwas Glück dürft ihr das Gehäuse testen. Der Einsendeschluss für alle Bewerbungen ist der 18. Januar.

Anschließend erhaltet ihr die Hardware und einen entsprechenden Fragebogen zugesandt. Letzteren schickt ihr nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes an uns zurück. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

hallo,

Habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie an einem Produkttest teil genommen.
Trotzdem bewerbe ich mich hiermit für den Test.
Ich denke das ich ziemlich kritisch bin, was meine Hardware angeht und mittlerweile auf Qualität achte,als noch vor nen paar Jahren.
Und weil ich gespannt auf die Werte und möglichkeiten des Towers bin.

Ich hoffe das ich trotz meiner knappen Bewerbung trotzdem in die engere Auswahl komme.
Und wenn nicht, war es den versuch wert mich dafür zu bewerben.

gruss,ben


----------



## klefreak (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Warum ich den Tower testen sollte?

Mein derzeitiger PC läuft bei mir rund um die Uhr, mein derzeitiges "Servergehäuse" ist da teilweise etwas überfordert, da der Prozessor und die Graka dank F@H immer am Heizen sind. das Standardgrau geht mir auch schon auf den Zeiger.

Ich würde das Gehäuse mit meiner derzeitigen Hardware bestücken und auch einen Vergleichstest mit dem alten Case hinsichtlich Lautstärke, Temp, Montagefreundlichkeit,... machen. Das ganze kommt neben dem Fragebogen auch als Review hier ins Forum. meine Geplante Wakü würde sich bei diesem Umbau auch optimal ins Arbeitskonzept einfügen.

als "Quotenösterreicher"  würde ich mich freuen, als Tester für euch zu arbeiten.

lg Klemens

ps: meine Forumserfahrung solltet ihr aus diversen News schon kennen


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
Ich möchte mich hiermit auf den Lesertest auf das CM Storm-Gehäuse bewerben.
Warum gerade ich der richtige für den Test bin?
Weil ich...


...Sehr auf Qualität achte
... Ein absoluter Silentfreak bin und das Gehäuse in dieser hinsicht auf Herz und Nieren prüfen werde (Dämmeigenschaften, Entkopplungsmöglichkeiten, Modeignung, usw.)
...Schon sehr viel erfahrung mit verschiedensten Gehäusemarken sowie -Typen habe (Schon mehr als 50 Rechner für verschiedenste Personen zusammengebaut)
...Viele Testmöglichkeiten in Sachen Hardware habe (in Sachen Hitzeentwicklung, sowie Größe)
...Die Kühlmöglichkeiten des Gehäuses zu testen, da 24/7 Vollastbetrieb (Folding @ Home auf CPU und Graka)
...Vergleichsmöglichkeiten mit Gehäusen anderer Marken, sowie Preisklassen habe
...Die möglichkeit habe Qualitativ hochwertige Bilder vom Gehäuse anzufertigen
...Ein ausgeprägtes Vokabular besitze und auch in Sachen Gramatik nicht der Schlechteste bin, somit bin ich in der Lage einen gut lesbaren Lesertest anzufertigen (Siehe meine HowTo's)
Ja dann möchte ich noch meine "Testsysteme" auflisten:

System 1:


Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 OC'd auf 3,33GHz
ASUS Maximus (1) Formula (X38)
Sapphire Ultimate HD3870 mit 512MB (Passivkühlung)
4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-800 (auf DDR2-1000)
(noch) Boxedkühler (wird in den nächten Tagen gegen Thermalright True Black oder Scythe Mugen gewechselt)
Samsung HD501LJ und LG GH22
Be Quiet! Straight Power 650W
System 2:


AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ EE mit Scythe Ninja II (semi-)passiv gekühlt
MSI K9N Neo-V2 mit Nforce520
PNY Geforce 8800GT (in den nächsten Tagen mit Scythe Musashi/Accelero S1)
2GB Aeneon DDR2-667 (läuft auf DDR2-800)
Samsung F1 320GB und LG GH22
NesteQ Semipassiv Netzteil mit 400W
Außerdem stehen weitere Komponenten zur (Test-)Auswahl.

Natürlcih wird ein sehr ausführlicher Test von mir im Tagebuch-Teil des Forums veröffentlicht.

Ich freue mich sehr, falls ich zu den Auserwählten gehören sollte.


----------



## Maschine311 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Och da Bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal!

Ich Entwickele und Bastel gerne an allem was unter die Rubrik PC fällt. Seit ca. 1,5 Jahren versuche ich mich damit, PC Gehäuse zu entwickeln (nur für den Privatgebrauch) und versuche krampfhaft ne optimale Lüftkühlung zu entwickeln oder das ganze zu optimieren. Genauso überlege ich ständig, wie man die Komponenten besser im Gehäuse anordnen kann. Modde halt einfach gerne.
Habe gute vorraussetzungen Werkstatt, hochwertige Fotoaussrüstung um einen Bericht zu erstellen. 
Zudem würde ich mein jetziges Gehäuse PCGH überlassen, um es hier für einen guten zweck zu versteigern. Thermaltake Soprano 1000 schwarz (ca. 40€ zeitwert), es ist einfach zu schade um es zu Be-Dremeln, und dann hätte ich ja ein Neues.
Falls ich genommen werde, würde ich mir glaube ich sogar noch ein paar neue Komponenten kaufen MoBo + CPU-Kühler.
Also dann wünsche ich uns allen viel Glück!

Gruß
M311


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo

Ich möchte diesen Test durchführen, um die Community mit meinem Review zu bereichern. 
Die User des PCGHX Forums sind ein strenges und kritisches Publikum. Deswegen möcht ich im Forum meine Qualität unter Beweis stellen.

An diese Sache werde ich mit Ehrgeiz und Enthusiasmus herangehen und das Case so gut wie möglich Vorstellen.

Desweiteren wollte ich schon immer ein Review für die PCGH bzw. PCGHX schreiben und besitze dazu die nötigen Voraussetzungen.

Ich habe genügend Erfahrung mit Hardware - speziell Gehäusen - und habe damit jeden Tag zu tun. 

Mein Test würde folgende Punkte beinhalten:

- Qualität - Verarbeitung
- Bedienbarkeit
- Design
- Einbau und Kompatibilität zur Hardware
- Kühlung und Kühlmöglichkeiten
- Zubehör bzw. Lieferumfang
- Betrieb und Lautstärke 
- LAN Tauglichkeit

Ich habe nur ein System zur Verfügung aber mit verschiedensten Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten.
Dabei kann ich mein Cosmos gegen das Sniper stellen und vergleichen. 

Meine grammatikalischen Kenntnisse sollten für das Review ausreichend sein.

Für das Bildmaterial habe ich die nötige Erfahrung und das Equipment. (Canon EOS 1000D + div. Objektive + Stativ)

Das Sniper ist einfach ein verdammt geiles Gehäuse, welches seine stärken und schwächen in meinem Test zeigen wird.

*Der wichtigste Grund, warum ich es unbedingt brauch:

Da ich in nächster Zeit vorhabe, mehr Reviews für das Forum zu verfassen, brauche ich wenigstens einen Test.
Wenn ich diesen erfolgreich über das Sniper verfasse, habe ich endlich eine Referenz vorzuweisen und höhere Chancen ein Testmuster von Herstellern zu bekommen. Dann kann ich im Forum endlich richtig aktiv werden.*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen diesen Test für die PCGH durchzuführen und mein können unter Beweis zu stellen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Holger


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe auch noch nie bei einem solchen Test mitgemacht aber es würde mich schon einmal reizen etwas neues Auszuprobiern. Aber vorallem würde mich einmal interesieren ob sich zwischen diesem Case das etwa 150€ kostet und einenm etwas günstigeren Case für etwa 50€ ein so großer Unterschied befindet das sich dieser Aufpreis lohnt!
Außerdem würden mich wie auch bestimmt die Leser dieses Tests die Kompatibilität bzw Lautstärke der Lüfter ,Temperaturen und sonstige wichtige Dinge wie verarbeitung und kleine gimmicks wie das Rädchen an der Konsole des Cases interesieren. Ich hoffe das ich ihren Kriterien stand halten kann!
MFG P.H.
PS: Muss ein bestimmtes Alter ereicht sein um einen solchen Test durchführen zu dürfen? Da ich noch nicht volljährig bin!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
es wäre ebenfalls mein erster Produkttest. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle darauf verzichten irgendwelche Fähigkeiten oder Sonstiges aufzuzählen. Ich will das Gehäuse einfach testen, weil es mir gefällt und ich scharf drauf bin es zu behalten


----------



## rockyko (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

hallo zusammen .......... ich würde den test gern machen da ich schon 
immer ein gehäuse testen wollte .... 
 ... da ich noch kein gehäuse getestet habe wird meine bewertung 
sehr neutral und doch kritisch ausfallen ............... und mich interessiert auch ob 
ein großer qualitätsunterschied festzustellen ist zwischen teuren und billigen gehäusen...... 
ich würde unter anderem die kritikpunkte kühlung\temeratur, qualität, welche features das 
gehäuse bietet bewerten....... ich könnte es mit meinem cm690 gegenüberstellen ich.....

Ich würde mich sehr freuen an dem test teilzunehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Rocky

YES I CAN


----------



## Medina (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Gute Tag
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die letzen Tage nicht mehr alzu aktiv im Forum beteidigt war, da ich durch schulische Aktivitäten zurückgehalten wurde. In nächster Zeit hätte ich jedoch wieder Freiraum und würde mich gerne durch diesen Lesertest wieder im Forum präsentieren.

Das Gehäuse würde zuerst auseinandergebaut und jede Einzelheit durch Bilder dokumentiert werden.
Der Einbau der Hardware (und ob dabei Schwierigkeiten auftreten), die Möglichkeit der Kabelverlegung, die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten und schlussendlich die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung würden im Mittelpunkt des Lesertest stehen.

Die verbaute Hardware wäre folgende:
Core 2 Duo E8400 (auf 4 Ghz getaktet)
Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme @ Noiseblocker 
Ga P35-DS3
Geforce 8800 GTS @ Accelero @ 2x Noiseblocker
2 GB Adata Extreme 1066+ @ Arctic Cooling Ram-Kühler (Die Kämme )
500 GB Samsung Spinpoint F1
430 Watt BeQuiet
DVD-Laufwerk
DVD-Brenner

Des weiteren würde ich es begrüßen einen Lesertest schrieben zu könne, da ich bis jetzt nur in den Genuss eines Aerocool I-Curve gekommen bin und mit dem Gedanken schwelge mir ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen...Da würde diese Gelgehenheit natürlich perfekt passen.

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich einer der Auserwählten seien werde.

Grüße an die Redaktion
Medina


----------



## msix38 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo

Ich möchte das Case testen, weil ich zum 1. noch nie ein Produkttest gemacht habe und es irgendwann immer das 1. mal ist. 
2. möchte ich gerne das Case gerne behalten  Vorausgesetzt ich werde in die engere Wahl kommen. Ich versuche es einfach mal.


----------



## Freestyler808 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben, 

da ich schon lange Gehäuse in einer höheren Preisklasse testen möchte. Bei mir steht schon ein recht altes Aerocool Extremengine II unterm Schreibtisch und da ich mir gestern eine Wakü bestellt habe könnte ich auch gleich den Platz dieses Gehäuses für Wasserkühlungen testen. Außerdem würde ich verschiedene 120 mm Lüfter einsetzen und das Coolermaster auf Silent bzw. Wakü Tauglichkeit testen. Zwar ist dies meine erste Bewerbung für einen Lesertest, aber jeder muss einmal klein anfangen. 
Auch die Kabelverlegung spielt bei mir immer eine wichtige Rolle, da ich leider ein nicht-modulares Netzteil besitze und somit den Kabelstrang gut verstecken muss. 

Mein Testsystem besteht aus folgender Hardware:




 Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 3,2 Ghz noch Luftgekühlt
 2 GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-800 4-4-4-12
 Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB @ 640 1420 920
 400 GB Samsung @ Scythe Ita Kaze
 Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
 Samsung Writemaster DVD Brenner
 ARLT 550 W
 

Ich konnte mir noch nie ein höherpreisiges Gehäuse leisten, da ich noch Schüler bin. Deshalb bin ich gespannt, ob es sich lohnt mal etwas mehr auszugeben und dafür dann gute Qualität, viel Platz und einfach was "besseres" zu  bekommem. Außerdem werde ich genügend Bildmaterial zu Verfügung stellen. 

Ich hoffe damit, dieses Gehäuse zum testen zu bekommen und wünsche allen Mitbewerbern noch viel Glück

mfg Freestyler


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal für den Lesertest. 

Was spricht dafür, dass ich einer der 5 glücklichen Tester werde?

Erstens habe ich schon sehr viel Erfahrung im PC bereich, vor allem was die Kühlung und den Silentbetrieb angeht. Ich werde das Gehäuse hinsichtlich des Belüftungskonzeptes und der Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten sehr genau testen. Auch werde ich testen ob es sich für den Silentbetrieb eignet. 
Die verbauten Lüfter werden natürlich auch ausgiebig untersucht und mit aktuellen Modellen hinsichtlich der Lautstärke, des Luftdurchsatzes und der anlaufspannung verglichen. 
Ein weiteres Testkriterium ist der einfache Einbau der Komponenten. Da ich oft etwas an meiner Hardware ändere lege ich großen Wert auf einfachen Ein- und Ausbau sämtlicher Komponenten.

Des weiteren ist mir ein möglichst gutes und einfaches Kabelmanagement wichtig, da ich für meinen Hauptrechner ein Antec Phantom Netzteil verwende, welches leider noch kein Modulares Kabelmanagement besitzt und ich deshalb alle überflüssigen Kabel möglichst unauffällig verstauen muss. 
Außerdem stören unzureichend verstaute Kabel sowohl die Optik als auch den Luftstrom.

Für den Test würde ich verschiedene Systeme verwenden, einmal meinen Hauptrechner mit:


Core 2 Duo E6750 + Thermalright True Copper
Ati HD 3870 + Accelero S1
MSI P45 Platinum
2 x 2GB Mushkin 991580w + Alpenfön Ram(m)bock
X-Fi Extreme Audio
Spinpoint F1 640
Samsung HD200HJ
Die HDDs werden sowohl im 3,5" Käfig (normaler Einbau) als auch im 5,25" Schacht (entkoppelt) getestet um herauszufinden wie gut der 3,5" Käfig entkoppelt ist.

Als zweites Testsystem kommt folgender Rechner zum Einsatz:


Asus A8N-E
Athlon 64 4000+ +Scythe Mine Cooler
Ati X1900XT + Accelero S1 (+ Zalman VF 900 CU)
2 x 512MB Kesington
Hier werde ich vor allem die Temperaturen der 5 HDDs testen, ob sie im Festplattenkäfig gut gekühlt werden.

Des weiteren werde ich zu Testzwecken einen Scythe Mugen einbauen und schauen ob die Gehäuselüftung ausreicht mein E6750 passiv zu kühlen und wie die Temperaturen, im Passivbetrieb, im Vergleich zum Coolermaster Cosmos sind.


Die Kabelverlegung werde ich einmal mit einem nicht modularen Antec Phantom 500 testen und einmal mit einem modularen Enermax Modu82+ 525W. Außerdem werde ich noch ein oder zwei ältere Netzteile mit relativ kurzen Kabeln einbauen um zu kontrollieren ob die Positionierung des Netzteils an der Unterseite des Gehäuses zu Problemen hinsichtlich der Kabellänge führt.
Ein weiterer Test hinsichtlich der Kabelverlegung betrifft die Lüfterkabel: Kann man sie alle unauffällig verlegen?

Auch die integrierte Lüftersteuerung werde ich gründlich unter die Lupe nehmen. Reicht sie für Standardbedürfnisse aus? Wie schlägt sie sich im Vergleich zu einer hochwertigen Steuerung? Als Vergleichsobjekte besitze ich eine Scythe Kaze Master, eine LianLi TR-5B, eine Aquaero und eine günstige Steuerung von Revoltec.

Das Anti-Diebstahl System wird natürlich auch getestet. Reicht es aus um auch ernsthaften Versuchen ein Gerät zu stehlen zu wiederstehen?


Hinsichtlich der Verarbeitung und den Temperaturen muss sich das Gehäuse mit einem Cooler Master Cosmos RC1000, einem LianLi PC-A05 und einem Chieftec CH-01B-B und einem älteren (1999) No-Name Miditower messen.
Auf eine gute Verarbeitung lege ich großen Wert, ein Gehäuse für 150€ sollte weder klappern noch scharfe Kanten haben und auch die das Innenraumkonzept sollte stimmig sein. Alle Teile sollten passgenau gefertigt sein und vor allem die Plastikteile sollten auch bei genauerem Hinsehen nicht "billig" aussehen.
Die Schnellverschlüsse für 3,5" und 5,25" Laufwerke müssen stabil und einfach zu bedienen sein. 

Nach dem Test würde ich das Gehäuse vermutlich für meinen Server verwenden, da dieser im Moment noch in dem relativ alten Chiftec steckt. 


Weitere Referenzen:

-Ich besitze viel Erfahrung beim Fotografieren und auch eine geeignete Ausrüstung um sehr gute Fotos zu machen.
-Der Deutschen Sprache bin ich natürlich mächtig und ich bin auch in der Lage Satzzeichen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu verwenden. 
-Ich kann sehr gut erklären und bechreiben.
-Ich bestze umfassende Erfahrung im Bereich der Luftkühlung.

Einen Lesertest habe ich leider noch nie gemacht und kann deshalb keinen als Referenz nennen, aber ich verweise mal auf mein kleines HowTo, um zu zeigen, dass ich in der Lage bin ordentliche und ausführliche Artikel zu schreiben.

Falls noch Fragen offen sind können diese natürlich gerne gestellt werden. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Sehr geehrte Redakteure,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den lesertest des CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KKN1-GP. 

Ich kann einen sehr umfangreichen Test ausführen und dieses Gehäuse mit meinen Coolermaster Cosmos S mit voller Lüfterausstattung testen. Zudem kann ich die Lüftung der Grafikkarte testen mit einer passiv gekühlten Ati 4850. Mit meiner Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Master kann ich testen, ob die Lüfter auch bei sehr niedrigen Voltzahlen laufen(3-4V) und ob sie leise sind. Da die Lüftersteuerung auch Temperaturfühler hat, teste ich die Temperaturen der Festplatte, CPU-Kühler und RAM. Meine Hardware ist die gleiche wie in der Signatur. Bei mir die Qualität sehr hoch bewertet, da ich schon paar mal Ehrfahrung mit schlechten Gehäusen gemacht habe. 

Ich habe mich schon öfters beworben, habe aber bis jetzt kein Glück gehabt. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf einen gute Zusammenarbeit mit ihnen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen Eiswolf93


----------



## nitg (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich beschäftige mich seit vielen, vielen Jahren mit Computer, speziell mit der Kühlung. Sei es nun flüsterleise bis unhörbare Luftkühlung, oder Extremkühlung. Allerdings bin ich immer der Luftkühlung treu geblieben.

Da ich mir fast jedes Jahr einen neuen PC zulege, muss das alte Gehäuse auch immer weichen. Somit habe ich auch bereits viel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen sammeln können. Mein aktueller Favorit ist die NZXT-Hush-Serie, sehr beeindrucken tut mich allerdings auch die Aerocool ExtremeEngine 3T.

Sehr positiv überrascht hat mich in letzter Zeit der Coolermaster Elite 331. Der Preis könnte kaum günstiger sein, aber was einem dafür geboten wird ist erste Klasse. Qualitativ kann das Gehäuse locker mit dem NZXT mithalten, das sich ja ebenfalls schon auf höchstem Niveau bewegt. Zusätzlich die schraubenlose Montage - echt nett...

Aber ich will ja jetzt hier nicht einen Gehäusetest schreiben, sondern möchte mich bewerben, das Gehäuse zu testen und im Anschluss über dieses einen Test schreiben. Hierzu hätte ich sogar schon Hardware, die ich in Anbetracht ziehe: 

Core2Duo E8400 @ 4GHz
Gigabyte EP45-DS3L
MSI N9800GT OC


Also, nehmt mich, ich teste ordentlich und würde auf jede Unebenheit im Test drauf eingehen


----------



## pixelflair (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,

dann möchte ich auch mal meine Bewerbung schreiben. Im Vorherein muss ich erst einmal anmerken, dass es mein erster Lesertest wäre, allerdings besitze ich Erfahrungen im Online-Redaktionsbereich, wodurch ich mich gewählt und sicher ausdrücken kann.
Nun allerdings zu den Gründen, warum gerade ich einer der fünf ausgewählten User des Forums für einen Lesertest sein sollte.
Derzeit bin ich ein stolzer Besitzer eines Sharkoon Rebel9. Dieser Tower ist allerdings nicht das, was ich mir wünsche. Für mich sind folgende Dinge bei einem Tower besonders wichtig und diese würde ich bei einem Lesertest besonders gut unter die Lupe nehmen:

•	Qualität der Verarbeitung (Kanten, Löcher etc.)
•	Lautstärke des Gehäuses durch Dämmung, Klappern, Vibrationen)
•	Kühlmöglichkeiten durch 80mm bzw. 120mm Lüfter
•	Erreichbarkeit der einzelnen Stellen im Tower beim Einbau sowie bei der Bedienung im Alltag
•	Vergleich zum Sharkoon Rebel9

Außerdem habe ich die Möglichkeit hochwertige Bilder zu machen, da ich in Besitz einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera (Olympus e410) bin und auch der gängigen Software. 

Um die Bewerbung noch abzurunden hier noch eine kurze Auflistung meines aktuellen Systems:
*CPU:* Intel e8200 @ 3200Mhz 
*CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen
*Kühler: *verschiedene 120mm-Lüfter
*Mainboard: *Asus P5Q-E
*Netzteil:* Enermax Liberty 550W
*Grafikkarte: *Nvidia 9800GTX+
*Soundkarte: *Creative X-Fi Extreme Music PCI
*Arbeitsspeicher: *4x 1024 MB DDR2 OCZ 

Ich würde mich freuen einer der ausgewählten User für den Lesertest zu sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fabian '*sKy*' Brandes


----------



## Farscape (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo!

Ich könnte der Richtige für den Test des Gehäuses sein, da ich erst einmal selbst einen PC aus Einzelkomponenten zusammen gebaut habe (und es hat sogar alles funktioniert!) und ich so das Ganze auch aus Sicht eines "Anfängers" betrachten kann.

Des Weiteren gehöre ich mit meinem fortgeschrittenen Lebensalter (43 J.) nicht mehr zu den "gewöhnlichen" Usern und bewerte u.U. aus einer anderen Perspektive.

Und da ich mometan beabsichtigte, für meinen Sohn ein neues System (Asus P5Q Pro, E8500, GTX 260, 4 GB Ram, Vista 64bit, etc.) zusammen zu stellen, kann ich das Gehäuse dafür außerdem sehr gut verwenden  

Kleinere Hard- und Softwaretest habe ich in der Vergangenheit innerhalb einer kleineren Community bereits veröffentlicht.

VG aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## dadstaxi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Zwischenfrage: muss man volljährig sein??


----------



## beatnuts (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo 
Das kommt genau richtig da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse bin .
Muss endlich mal was neues haben und mit dem Thermalright Kühlkörper IFX-14 braucht man ja schon ein gutes Gehäuse .
Zur Zeit schaue ich überall aber kann mich sehr schlecht entscheiden was ich kaufen soll .
Und ein Test mit dem Gehäuse ist schon cool .
Naja viel Glück allen anderen , hoffe auf gute Testbilder und Texte damit meine Entscheidung leichter fällt .

Gruss an alle


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir unbedingt euch als Tester auswählen?


 
Diese Frage ist zu beantworten. Ich habe meines Erachtens schon öfters unter Beweis gestellt, das ich Lesertests verfassen und bewerten kann. 
Bisher war jeder zufrieden und mir hat es immer viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe auch die Verantwortung genossen einen guten und leserlichen Artikel zu erstellen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich einer der Fünf wär, die dieses Gehäuse testen dürfen.
Da ich genügend Freizeit habe und auch verschiedenste Hardware zum testen, könnte ich einen ausfürhlichen Bericht mit Fotos anfertigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp


----------



## Smilerr (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo!

Auch ich möchte mich für den Gehäusetest bewerben?
Warum?

Ich Versuche einen Einstieg als Berichterstatter zu finden. Dies wäre eine gute ideale Möglichkeit für mich, mich und mein können unter Beweis zu stellen.

Vergleich mit einem Antec 1200 Gehäuse ist auf Wunsch gerne machbar. Auch kann ich testen ob die Gehäuse-Lüfter ausreichend sind um eine (oder wahlweise auch mehrere) Passivgekühlte HD 3870 Grafikkarten zu kühlen.

Wenn ihr mir eine Chance gebt, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
Sollte es nicht klappen, wünsche ich allen anderen Testern viel Spaß beim testen.


----------



## DanielX (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hy, warum sollte ich das Case testen dürfen?

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon länger mit dem Design und Modding verschiedener Gehäuse, da es mir noch mehr Spaß macht als zu übertakten.

Und habe dabei auch langsam einige Ansprüche, wie z.B. das das Gehäuse für Kabelmanagementausgelegt ist.

Weiter Punkte die mich sehr interresieren sind natürlich:

- Die Qualitative verarbeitung des Gehäuses
- Das Lüftkühlungskonzept
- Die Geräuschentwicklung
- Die Benutzerfreundlichkeit
- Montage der Hardware  
- Der Lieferumfang / Das Zubehör
- Einbaufreudlichkeit einer Wasserkühlung

Als Testsystem würde ich mein aktuelles System verwenden:

C2D Q6600 3,6Ghz @ 1,25V
Asus P5Q Deluxe
4GB Muskin 996580g DDR2-800 1080Mhz @ 2,1V 
Sapphire 4870 512MB 840/1100
OCZ StealthXStream 600W
1 SATA Festplatte
1 IDE Festplatte
1 IDE DVD-Laufwerk
Lüftersteuerung für 6 Lüfter
Sowie massig Lüfter (5x120/1x92/1x80)
zweite 4870 vom Kollegen

Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Armor, welches mir bis jetzt ausreichend Platz und Kühlung bietet.

Vondaher denke ich ist das Gehäuse "Sniper" ein sehr guter Kontrahent für mein aktuelles ist.

Ich hoffe natürlich einer der Glücklichen zu sein die es testen dürfen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## No0dle (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Guten Tag,

Obwohl ich noch nie an einem PCGH-Lesertest teilgenommen habe und in diesem Forum (noch) nicht viele Beiträge verfasst habe (allerdings häufig hier unterwegs bin), würde ich mich gerne für diese Aktion bewerben. Ich hoffe, meine (noch) geringe Anzahl an Beiträgen verbaut mir die Teilnahme an diesem Lesertest nicht.

Zu mir:
Meine Name ist Felix, ich wohne im schönen Unterfranken (Bayern) und gehe in die Oberstufe eines Gymnasiums. Ich interessiere mich neben Sport (vor allem Fußball) vor allem für PCs und allem drum herum, sprich Hardware, Software, Spiele-Software, Overclocking, Casemodding, usw.
Fragen zu meiner Person können gerne per PN an mich gestellt werden und werden auch beantwortet.

Der Grund, warum ich mich bewerbe, ist einfach: Ich brauche ein neues Gehäuse und würde sehr gerne mal einem solchen qualitativ hochwertigen Gehäuse auf den Zahn fühlen.
Des Weiteren hätte ich auch richtig Lust, an einem Projekt wie einem Lesertest teilzunehmen und anschließend, falls gewünscht, einen ausführlichen Bericht im Forum zu veröffentlichen.
Den Fragebogen von Cooler Master werde ich natürlich auch wahrheitsgetreu und so ausführlich wie es mir erlaubt ist beantworten.

Als ich mir im Juni dieses Jahres für ca. 800 Euro einen neuen Rechenknecht für's Gaming gekauft habe, war mir vor allen folgendes wichtig: ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und eine (relativ) geringe Lautstärke.
Daher habe ich mich damals für folgende Komponenten entschieden:


 Intel C2D E8400 C0 (+ EKL Groß-Clock'ner; akt. @3,6Ghz)


 Gigabte EP45-DS3R (F10)


 4GB G.Skill PC-8000U CL5 (akt. @ 1066 CL5)


 Sapphire HD4870/512 (+ Zalman VF900-Cu; akt. @ 790/900; versorgt einen Samsung SyncMaster 226BW)


 Samsung SpinPoint HD753LJ (750GB)


 LG DH16NS (DVD-R) + Samsung SH-223Q (DVD-RW)


 be quiet! Straight Power BQT E5 550W
 

 (zu meinem Bedauern): NZXT Appollo (+ Zalman ZM-F3 120mm LED blau @ 5V Idle / 7V Last & Zalman ZM-MFC1)
(noch erwähnenswert: seit kurzem versorgt eine Creative SB X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty mein Teufel Concept Magnum PE)

Da das Budget für ein Cooler Master Cosmos nicht gelangt hatte, musste ich gezwungenermaßen zu dem ca. 70 Euro teuren NZXT Apollo Gehäuse greifen, wobei ich mich im Nachhinein betrachtet doch besser für ein Cooler Master CM690 oder ein Antec Nine Hundred entscheiden hätte sollen ...

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin mit diesem Gehäuse mehr als unzufrieden, da dieser Haufen Plastik und Aluminium zwar relativ leise ist (was an den langsam drehenden Lüftern liegt), aber nicht sehr gut kühlt und bereits jetzt trotz sehr sorgfältiger Behandlung einige Mängel aufzeigt, wobei es bereits bei seiner Ankunft nicht durch gute Verarbeitung geglänzt hatte.
Außerdem sind die Möglichkeiten bei diesem Gehäuse sehr begrenzt.

Deshalb hatte ich mir überlegt, mir ein Cooler Master Cosmos S zu kaufen und das NZXT Apollo wieder zu verkaufen, aber leider reicht mein Budget dafür aktuell nicht aus und dann habe ich das CM Storm-Sniper Gehäuse in einem Preview von euch gesehen ... es war sozusagen Liebe auf den ersten Blick 

Es würde mich also sehr freuen, meine Hardware in dieses Gehäuse zu verbauen und einen Vergleich zwischen einem 70 Euro Plastik-Aluminium Gehäuse und einem qualitativ (hoffentlich ) besseren 150 Euro Gehäuse bzgl. Temperaturen, Lautstärke, LAN-Tauglichkeit, Bedienbarkeit, Verarbeitung, Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, etc. anzustellen, gerne auch in Form eines Forum-Previews mit Bildern, OCing-Tests und allem was dazu gehört; genügend Erfahrung und eine gute Grammatik und Rechtschreibung besitze ich. Außerdem würde ich, falls ich zu den Glücklichen gehöre, die an dem Lesertest teilnehmen dürfen, zusätzliche Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, Entkopplungspads, etc. einbauen, um die Möglichkeiten des Gehäuses auszutesten und würde auch über einen eventuellen Mehrwert in Sachen Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärke, usw. berichten; einen Casemod im größeren Stil würde ich allerdings nicht vornehmen, höchstens kleinere Umbauarbeiten.


Viele Grüße,

Felix (alias No0dle)


----------



## zahnstocher190 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Eigentlich habe ich ja schon zwei Gehäuse, aber weil ich Spaß am Testen und durch das regelmäßige Zusammenbauen von PCs auch Erfahrung habe, möchte ich mich hiermit für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben.
Da ich ausschließlich mit Luft kühle und dennoch sehr auf die Geräuschentwicklung achte bin sehr gut für diesen Test geeignet.
Meine umgebaute 2900 XT und mein ASUS Silent Square können außerdem noch einen guten Anhaltspunkt für die Hardwarekompatibilität geben.


----------



## tex_w (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich würde mich für einen Test interessieren, da ich zum einen die Kühllösung sehr interessant finde, aber auch weil mich die Qualität des Gehäuses schon bei den Bildern beeindruckt hat. 
Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Gehäuse gesehen, in welchem eine derartige Belüftung mit zwei 200er + ein 120ger Lüfter, gut durchdachte Laufwerksschächte und ein ansprechendes Design vereint waren. 
Der einzige der mir einfällt wäre da höchstens der Coolermaster HAF RC-932, aber der schaut meiner Meinung nach für einen so teuren Tower wirklich nicht so ansprechend aus.

Da ich mir persönlich allerdings nie einen so teures Gehäuse leisten könnte, aber auch gerne mal für andere etwas teurere Systeme zusammenstelle, würde es mich besonders interessieren, ob sich der Aufpreis auch wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Gutewicht (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben.

Also erstmal ein wenig zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 16 Jahre und gehe in die 10. Klasse der Realschule. Als Schüler hätte ich demnach recht viel Zeit auf Fragen zu meinem Test zu Antworten. Ich hatte bis August letzten Jahres einen Komplett-PC, bestehend aus einem P4 und einer Geforce 6200. Ich habe mich dann dazu entschieden einen Ferienjob zu absolvieren und von dem Geld meinen ersten selbstzusammengestellten PC zu kaufen. Ich habe die Komponenten einzeln bestellt und selbst zusammengebaut. Es hat auch alles recht reibungslos funktioniert und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden.

Warum ich der richtige bin?
Ich bin sehr an Hardware und natürlich auch an Gehäusen interessiert. Ich denke ich kenne mich auch ganz gut mit Computer aus und bin ständig dabei mein Wissen zu erweitern. 
Ich lese diverse Hardwaremagazine wie z.B. PC Games Hardware und würde mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen, selbst einen Test zu schreiben. 
Ich bin ein totaler Silentfreak und hatte die ganze Zeit ein Rebel9. Dieses habe ich ein wenig gemodded. Also Innenraum lackiert, Window im Seitenteil und Kabelmanagement verbessert. Ich habe seit kurzem ein selbstgebautets Case aus MDF im Einsatz, welches ich speziel auf meine Anforderungen (eine Mischung aus Silent und Modding) zugeschnitten habe.
Ich würde das Gehäuse also sowohl auf Silenttauglichkeit also auch auf Moddingtauglichkeit(z.b. wie die Möglichkeiten für Kabelmanagement sind) testen. 
Da mir mein MDF Case allerdings zu schwer ist, würde ich mich sehr über das Coolermaster freuen.

Die Hardware welche ich zum Testen verwenden würde, ist die Selbe wie in meinem Sysprofile:
Q6600@3ghz (würde zu Testzwecken noch weiter übertaktet werden)
Gtx 260 von Gainward
Asus P5Q Pro
2x2 Gb Mushkin Ram (1000mhz)
Enermax Pro 82+ 525Watt

Der Prozessor wird von einem Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme gekühlt. Als Lüfter kommt ein Scythe Slipstream zum Einsatz. Dieser wird über eine Zalman MFC1 auf gute 5 Volt runter geregelt. 

Die Grafikkarte wird noch vom Standartkühler gekühlt. Ich denke schon über einen HR-03 gtx nach, allerdings hat mich der PCGH Test etwas verunsichert. 

Ich würde mich also sehr über ein Testexemplar freuen.

Vlg Gutewicht


----------



## Suichi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich bewerbe mich um den Test mit dem Argument, dass keine Gehäuse welche ich bisher besessen habe, bzw. Freunde besitzen besser sind als mein gutes altes Chieftec CS-601!

Dennoch bin ich von Natur aus neugierig


----------



## mycel-x (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Moin ! Ich würde gerne an diesem Test teilnehmen da mein System endlich in einen neuen Tower umziehen möchte/könnte ! Mein Mainboard (MA790FX-DS5) ist schon ganz böse mit mir ,weil es sich, in seiner derzeitigen "'nicht standesgemäßen"' Umgebung (Chieftec Midi Tower 5 Jahre alt), nicht sehr wohlfühlt !!! Es "schreit" förmlich nach positiver cooler (wassergekühlter?) Veränderung ! Mein Board meint : 'auch den restlichen Komponenten verlangt es nach einem "neuem Heim" ! Sonst 'lebten sie nicht so lange' hätten Sie gedroht ! Und der demnächst einziehende neue "Mitbewohner" Phenom II 940 BE würde auch lieber in ein neues Zuhause gepackt werden !!! Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt euch den Hilferuf zu Herzen und schenkt 'Ihnen' ein neues Zuhause ! 

MfG Mycel-X


----------



## Michisauer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Nachdem meine erste Anfrage wohl untergegangen is (ich krieg die krise mit meinem e-net, zumindest im Moment)
Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben:

Zur Person: Ich bin ein 18 Jähriger Schüler, der generell ein wenig zu wenig Geld hat und der über eine Aufrüstung seines Systems nachdenkt. Hierzu wäre aber auch ein neues Gehäuse fällig, daher bin ich schon lange auf der Suche nach einem mir gefälligen Gehäuse und dem entspricht dieses Gehäuse vollstens.
Dadurch, dass ich noch Schüler bin habe ich viel Zeit und kann sehr genau prüfen. Die nötigen Gerätschaften sind dank meines Hobbys (Modellbau) allesamt vorhanden.

Bei mir würde das System auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und mit meinem alten Gehäuse qualitativ verglichen. Da ich als Bastler Ahnung von der Metallverarbeitung haben, würde mich die Qualität dieser besonders interessiern.
Aber auch die Kühlung ist mir ein Anliegen. Deshalb interessiert mich auch die Lüftersteurung besonders, aber auch die anderen Gimmicks, wie der Diebstahl-Schutz kommen garantiert nicht zu kurz.

Mein Testsystem wäre:

E6750 @ 3,6Ghz mit CNPS 9700 LED (gesteuert über Speedfan [noch??])
P35Platinumum
EN8800GTX von Asus.
Zur Külleistungsprüfung hab ich auch noch nen Kessel-Kühler von LC-Power rumliegen


----------



## YankeeF (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

1. teste ich gerne irgendwelche Sachen
2. mache ich das sehr akribisch
3. macht mir das Spaß
4. kann ich meine Eindrücke weitergeben in der Hoffnung, dass diese zukünftige Produkte besser machen
5. mein aktuelles Gehäuse 6 Jahre alt und einwenig mitgenommen ist
6. meine Hardware auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse ist -> bei den Temperaturen will nicht mal meine Hardware unter der Brücke schlafen 
7. ich ein ausführliches Feedback geben werde
8. testen werde ob es scharfe Kanten gibt (genug Pflaster liegen bereit)
9. ich eine Digitalkamera habe um alles in Bildern fest zu halten
10. ich das Design sehr interessant finde (muss mal getest werden ob das Gehäuse auch gegen Staub abgeschirmt ist)
11. auch mal in der PCGH erwähnt werden möchte
12. die nötige Zeit mitbringe
13. ich für mein tägliches Krafttraining noch eine Hantel gebrauchen könnte
14. außerdem brauche ich noch etwas um meine Füße drauf zu legen (allso gleichzeitig ein Belastungstest!)
15. mir nichts mehr einfällt

Last but not least -> ICH BRINGE ERFAHRUNG MIT!!!!!!!

So hatte ich die Gelegenheit einpaar Berichte auf WorldOfVista.de zu veröffentlichen.

Ein Beispiel findet Ihr hier

So na mal schauen wie Ihr meine Begründungen findet

Gruß

Y-Fritz


----------



## Klausr (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Auch ich würde gerne an dem Test teilnehmen-warum ?
Nun ja bin derzeit gerade auf der suche nach einem neuen Case da mein Thermaltake Xaser III einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und ich in den letzten 3 Monaten viele Gehäuse zum testen und anschaun hatte.Hab derzeit gute vergleiche zum Thermaltake Spedo,Silverstone TJ 07,CoolerMaster Cosmo S und weitere also von 20-300 hab ich im letzten Jahr sehr viel gesehen da ich für meinen gesamten Bekanntenkreis PCs in fast allen Preißklassen gebaut hab.
Bin noch nicht fündig geworden welches es werden sollte.

Als HW hab ich selbst einen GamingPC mit C2Q 9550 oder 8400 mit ZEROTherm NV120 Premium,Asus P5E@Rampage,3-4 Platten,2Laufwerken,NTs stehen Enermax MODU 525 oder Bequiet Strait 650,Grakas von passiver 3450 über 3870x2 bis zur 4870.Auserdem Hätte ich noch ein kleines AMD sys und ein kleines intel sys mit celeron 1200 und MSI Neo P35 Board.

Ich denk das ich mich gut eignen Könnte da ich selbst ein Forum habe und an einem weiteren beteiligt bin-ausserdem Moderator in einem kleinen HW Forum.
Denke das ich aufgrund meiner derzeitigen suche recht gut Beurteilen könnte.


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Moin,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester des CM Storm Sniper bewerben. Ich betrachte mich als geeignet, da ich das nötige Fachwissen besitze, der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin und gerne kleinere und mittelgroße Reviews schreibe. Meine Texte sind sachlich genau aber mit ein wenig Witz durchsetzt um den Leser bei der Stange zu halten. Mit einer Kamera kann ich auch umgehen, als Hobbyfotograf besitze ich 5 Stück mit 12 Objektiven.
Ein Gehäuse zu testen, ist für mich allerdings etwas neues. Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren kein gekauftes Gehäuse mehr besessen, hätte aber Interesse daran ein solches zu testen. Zumindest besitze ich genügend Distanz und dennoch jede menge Erfahrungswerte mit Gehäusen, vor allem mit selbstgebauten. Außerdem möchte ich noch anführen, dass ich Maschinenbaustudent bin und somit mit Fachwissen über Material, Verarbeitung und Ströhmungsdynamik aufwarten kann.

Mein System, zumindest zur Zeit noch, vielleicht setz ich mir noch einen P2 aufs Board:
Athlon X2 6000+ (89W)
MSI K9A2-Platinum
2x1024 OZC (XP/Linux-Nutzer )
Soundblaster
Radeon HD3870
 -> Accelero S1 + 2 Lüfter @ 750U/min
Scythe Mugen mit 2 Lüftern @ 750U/min
Silverstone Decathlon / BeQuiet Straight Power
Samsung F1 750GB
Samsung F1 500GB


Zudem habe ich hier noch Lüfter verschiedenster Größe und Drehleistung, ein separates Thermometer und verschiedenste Hardware. Also könnte ich bestimmt alles HDD und Laufwerkkäfige belegen und verschiedenste Hardwarebestückung testen. Ach so, hab ich schon erwähnt? Ich bin Student und somit verfüge ich über grenzenlose Freizeit 

greetz
euer Onkel.


----------



## Naennon (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Warum ich den schicken Tower testen sollten drüfte? 

Weil mein Rebel 9 total zersägt von Radiatoren ist.
Weil ich einen Riesenstapel PCGH zu Hause habe.
Weil ich noch nie einen Coolermaster hatte.
Weil ich gern mal einen Userbericht erstellen möchte.
Weil es Zeit für einen neuen Tower wird.
Weil ich ihn gern als Wakü Umbau testen würde, um zu zeigen wie sich das realisieren lässt.
Weil ein Q9450, eine GTX 280 und ein P5Q ein schönes zu Hause verdient haben.
Weil mir der Tower schon seit langem sehr gefällt und
Weil ich auch mal ein Bonbon verdient habe 

Weihnachten gabs nichts, ausser eine Trennungs SMS der Freundin, lasst das neue Jahr besser beginnen!


----------



## mannefix (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hi Daniel,

ich bin Manfred. Ich habe viel Erfahrung mit extrem leisen Systemen. Das Gehäuse möchte ich als Basis für ein Core i System verwenden. Graka 4670 (evtl. passiv). Scythe Lüfter. Ich bin fleißig und schreibe gerne und viel.

Manfred


----------



## Tremendous (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo PCGH-eXtreme Team!

*ich ziehe meine Bewerbung aufgrund von aktuellen Projekten an meinem Lian Li zurück.*

Allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich auf diesem Wege ebenfalls viel Erfolg!


----------



## butter_milch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Auch ich würde liebend gern am Lesertest teilnehmen. Meine Rechtschreib- und Grammatikkenntnisse wie auch mein Sinn für Übersichtlichkeit und Ordnung beim Schreiben, ermöglichen es mir, verständliche und nachvollziehbare Texte zu verfassen.

Ich bin was Computer angeht kein Silentfreak. In meinem jetzigen arbeiten sechs Lüfter unter Volllast und so gefällt es mir. Aber natürlich bin ich in der Lage auch diesen Aspekt zu bewerten.

Folgende Hardware werde ich verbauen:


Asus Maximus Formula
Intel C2D Q6700
Thermalright IFX-14
XFX GTX260
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music UAA
Cooler Master RealPower M 700W (Kabelmanagement)
2x 2048MB G.Skill
4x Nanoxia FX12-2000
4x Slotlüftersteuerung
2x SilenX  IX Pro 76-18
1x 500GB Seagate
1x Samsung Brenner
Optional:


weitere Lüfter
3,5" Cardreader
zusätzlicher Lüfter für die Front mit Fanframe
Besonderheiten: 


alle Kabel sind gesleeved
Konkurrenz:

Mein lackiertes Lian Li PC7 SE III mit Windowkit, zusätzlichem Lüfterbay und Laufwerksblende. Hier zu sehen: [KLICK MICH]. Weniger ist mehr! Protzige Gehäuse sind nicht schön.

Testinhalt:


Verarbeitung
Geräuschkulisse
Handlichkeit
Komponenteneinbau
optische Präsentation der Hardware
Luftströme und Temperaturen
Kabelmanagement
Staubablagerung
Design (so objektiv wie möglich)
uvm.
Ich werde jeden Punkt mit meinem Lian Li vergleichen und auch frühere Gehäuse von mir z.B. das Sharkoon Rebel9 Value Edition mit einbeziehen.

Falls ich persönlich Gefallen an dem Gehäuse finde, werde ich es eventuell, wie jedes meiner Gehäuse lackieren und anderweitig aufwerten.

Mehr Infos zu meinem System gibt es hier: [KLICK MICH].


----------



## ShadowAlien (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich möchte mich dann auch mal bewerben, da ich schon immer mal bei sowas mitmachen wollte und mir das Forum sehr am Herzen liegt. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier einmal meine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen darf. 

Warum gerade mich? 
In meiner Freizeit bastel ich gerne an meinem PC und habe deshalb auch schon vielen geholfen, einen PC zusammenzustellen/zusammenzubauen. Somit habe ich die Möglichkeit, dieses mit einigen anderen Gehäusen zu vergleichen (z.B. mit welchen der Marke Aerocool und Colermaster). Außerdem bin ich momentan selbst auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse, da mein aktuelles (Aerocool Aeroengine II) meine Silent-Anforderungen nicht mehr erfüllt.

Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf das *Lüftkühlungskonzept* der Gehäuse und die *Geräuschentwicklung*, sowie die *Montagefreundlichkeit* (z.B. ob man direkt das Mainboard austauschen muss, nur weil man mal das NT wechseln will oder ob man sich an jeder Kante schneidet, etc.). Weitere Aspekte, wie *Kompatibilität* oder *Verarbeitung* sind natürlich auch sehr interessant und werden streng unter die Lupe genommen.

Das wichtigste ist: Ich bringe _Zeit_, _Interesse_ und vor allem _Spaß_ an der Sache mit und gehe davon aus, dass meine Ausdrucksweise und mein Know-How für diesen Test mehr, als ausreichen. 

Eine digitale Spiegelreflexkammera und Jemand, der damit umgehen kann, stehen übrigends auch bereit. Somit sind auch schon einmal geniale und sehenswerte Bilder garantiert! 

Ich würde mich also sehr auf das Gehäuse und dessen Funktionen, die es hervorstechen lassen, freuen.
Wünsche allen hier noch viel Erfolg und Glück im Jahr 2009 und auch bei den Bewerbungen und hoffe, dass auch ich ein Muster testen darf. 

MfG 
H. Jung


----------



## B4umkuch3n (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

warum ich das gehäuse testen sollte? 
hmh...
ich denke das ich der richtige für den test bin weil ich schon lange scharf darauf bin einen lesertest zu schreiben und mich deshalb beim testen ins zeug legen würde.
außerdem denke ich das mein hardware ebenfalls gut zum testen ist da ich mit meiner 2900xt eine heizung und mit meinem ifx14 einen monster kühler im pc habe der nicht in jedes gehäuse passt.

desweiteren würde ich gerne mal die qualität im vergleich zu meinem 60€ cm690 begutachten und wollte eh schon lange ein neues gehäuse kaufen


----------



## fur14n (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo, auch ich bewerbe mich zum allerersten mal bei einem Produkttest. Ich würde das gehäuse gerne testen, da ich mir vor ein paar monaten nach langem sparen und überlegen komplett neue Hardware gekauft habe. Da ein Gehäuse bei mir nicht mehr ins Budget gepasst hat, hatte ich vor all dies in mein altes Komplett Pc Gehäuse zu bauen. Dies ist jedoch so klein und unüberdacht das ich mit meinem neuen Arctic Cooling Freezer mein Gehäuse nicht zu bekomme, außerdem passt nur eine Festplatte rein, da ich sonst keine Grafikkarte mehr einbauen kann. Deßhalb würde ich mich sehr freuen das Gehäuse für euch zu Testen und euch meine Beurteilung zu berichten.
MfG


----------



## Andi92 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo
Warum ich das Case gerne testen würde?
Weil ich bei Hardware schon immer auf Qualität geachtet habe. Es ist mir wichtig dass das Case gute Features und eine Gute Verarbeitung hat. Seit dem ich mich intensiver mit Hardware beschäftige, ist es mein Traum einmal einen Hardwaretest zu machen. Hier finde ich, ist es der Perfekte Einstieg dazu. Ich lese schon seit längerer Zeit die Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware und finde es immer wieder toll eure Tests zu lesen. Ich würde mich super freuen wenn die Auswahl mich trifft.

MFG Andreas


----------



## Einstein (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallöchen auch,

ich bewerbe mich auch um das CM Storm Sniper testen zu dürfen weil:

-ich mit meinem jetzigen Gehäuse (NZXT Hush) unzufrieden bin
-eh schon ein Auge auf das Storm geworfen hatte
-ich schon öfters Testberichte geschrieben habe
-der Umgang mit der Kamera ein leichtes für mich ist
-mir es Spaß macht neue Sachen zu testen und auszuprobieren

Auf jeden Fall werde ich auch testen, ob das Gehäuse als Silent Gehäuse geeignet ist.
Ich freu mich schon auf das Storm, soll ja ein super Ding sein. 

LG Einstein


----------



## Adriano01702 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

ich möche mich damit auch für das CM Storm Sniper bewerben. Will auch mal nen Review schreiben damit ich paar Usern bei der entscheidung helfen kann ob die es kaufen sollen oder nicht.
Habe schon viel Erfahrungen mit Cases gesammelt nur halt nicht in so einem hochen Preissigment. Deswegen interessiert mich es sehr eins der Gehäuse zu testen. Vorrallem interessiert mich die Verarbeitung und das Kabelmanagemant. Habe zur Zeit 2 Cases zuhause stehen einmal das Thermaltake ArmorJ und das SopranoRS1000. Benutzt wird das RS1000 was schon langsam wenieg Platz bietet und vorrallem geht da fast nix beim Kabelmanagment... Für die Bilder ist hier ne Cam.
Stimme Einstein zu das es ein sehr super Teil ist, nur ob es hält was es verspricht..?Geachtet wird also auf das Design und das innenleben. Aber auch ob es Silent ist oder nicht. 

Diese Hardware habe ich:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@Zalmen CNPS 9700LED
Asus P5E x38
4GB DDR2 1000mhz Gskill
650Watt Rasurbo GamingX Netzteil (Hat kein Kabelmanagemant, was sehr interessant wäre, es zu testen wie weit man die Kabel verstecken könnte im Gehäuse)
320GB Sata Platte
DVD Brenner
Geforce GTX 280/ 8800GTX 

viel Glück an alle die dran teilnehmen


----------



## Dark Hunter (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Nun gut, warum sollte ausgerechnet ich an so einem Test teilnehmen?
Erstmal wäre ich auch mal sehr interessiert, so einen Test durchzuführen, *weil* ich noch nie solch einen Test gemacht habe!
Das heißt für mich also, dass ich selbst danach im Falle eines Testes gerne eine Meinung von euch hören würde, damit ich eine Rückmeldung habe, was ich gut und was ich falsch gemacht habe. 
Wenn ich das Gehäuse zum Test bekäme, würde ich auf besondere Punkte achten, dazu gehören: Stabilität der gesamten Konstruktion, Lautstärke (habe dafür ein paar verschiedene Grafikkarten rumliegen, dazu gehören eine sehr leise X1600 Pro, eine unter Last etwas lautere HD3870 und eine, für mich sehr laute, Geforce 7800GT; unter Umständen habe ich auch noch eine 8800GTS/320 rumliegen), Verarbeitung und natürlich auch Benutzerfreundlichkeit, die fast ganz oben auf der Liste steht und meiner Meinung nach auch bei jedem dort stehen sollte.

Die Hardware, die ich verbauen würde, wäre folgende:
- Asus P5Q-E
- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ Standard, bei Bedarf übertakte ich auch
- eine Xigmatek Dark Knight
- 4GB G.Skill DDRII 
- die oben genannten Grafikkarten
- BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 450W
- Seagate 7200.11 500GB Festplatte
- Samsung SH-223F

Bei den beiden letzgenannten Vertretern werde ich das ganze denn natürlich auf übetragene Vibrationen prüfen, was für mich persönlich sehr wichtig ist, da es bei meinem aktuellen NZXT Hush doch recht laut ist, wenn die Festplatte arbeitet.
Wenn gewünscht, dann sind Fotos natürlich kein Problem, eine Digital-Kamera habe ich im Haus, mit meiner "Schreibe" sollte aus auch keine Probleme geben.
Und wie gesagt, ein Feedback hätte ich auch gerne von euch und ich teste bei Fragen dann natürlich noch einmal nach, wenn es noch Unklarheiten geben sollte.

PS.: Wünsche allen anderen hier Glück, dass sie ausgewählt werden. 

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## Raz0rX (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo 
dann möchte ich natürlich auch mal teilnehmen 
ich habe mich extra für diesen bericht hier registriert. Da ich diese Aktion einfach klasse finde 
Alle meine PC's die ich bis jetzt hatte hören sich an als ob neben mir ein Flugzeug startet... und das ist echt nicht schön  somit ist mir das gefühl der ruhe irgendwie unbekannt 

Außerdem natürlich der Strom...
ein Stromsparendes Gehäuse wird immer gern gesehen... besonders heutzutage wo der Strom immer teurer und teurer wird.

Daher würde ich mich sehr über dieses schicke und leise gehäuse freuen

MfG Raz0rX


----------



## OC-Noob (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,

hier mit bewerbe ich mich für denn Lesertest des PC-Gehäuse CM Storm Sniper.

Also Hardware steht folgendes zur auswahl:

1x Asus M3A78-EM (mATX)
1x Asus M3A78-T Deluxe (ATX)
1x AMD Ahtlon x2 6000+
1x AMD Phenom x3 8450
1x Asus ATi HD 3850x2
1x PowerColor HD 4850 512 MB
Verschiedene DDR2 Module (darunter auch denn PCGH Speicher)
Verschiedene Lüfter in denn Größen 80-120er aus dem Hause Nanoxia,Arctic Cooling,Sharkoon,Noiseblocker.


----------



## auRiuM (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hiho,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest, denn ich passe perfekt zwischen die ganzen PC-Bastler. Ich habe 2 linke Hände und bin nicht der Freund vom Basteln am PC. Aber vielleicht kann mich das Gehäuse ja eines besseren belehren, dass das Schrauben auch einfach sein kann und Spass macht.  

Matze


----------



## Timsalabim (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne das CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra testen. 
Ich würde einen direkten vergleich zwischem dem CM Storm SNIPER und meinem CM-690-KKN1-GP machen. Denn ich finde es interessant 2 "Kühlmonster" gegeneinander antreten zu lassen. 
Natürlich achte ich dabei Verarbeitung, Platzangebot, Zubehör, Lautstärke, ... . 

Meine Komponenten sind: 
Q6600 (Standarttakt)
Sythe Mugen 
GA-EP35-DS3
Gainward Geforce 9600GT Golden Sample
250 GB Samsung Spinpoint F1
DVD-Laufwerk


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Bewerbung für den Lesertest

Ich würde gern dieses gehäuse testen, da ich wie andere Benutzer auch sehr  viele rechner für andere zusammengebaut habe (37 Stk.), aber bisher nicht mit diesem Gehäuse.

Verbaut werden würden 2 verschiedene Systeme:
*1.- Q.6600 @ 3,2 GHz / Asus P5Q-Pro / 4 GB Corsair DDR2 800 / Zotac GTX 280 / 3TB HDD´s / AMPTEC Pyramid 80+ / Creative SB X-Fi X / Haupauge Win TV PVR 150 *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2.- ASUS P5B / AtI X1950 Pro / Seasonic 80+ Netzteil / 2 GB A-DATA RAM / 500 GB HDD / Core2Duo 925 D*

Zu mir :kritisch, objektiv, realistisch, wortgewand, offen für neues

Intressen: oc, silence, gaming, modding, cooling 


*nehmt mich, warum auch nicht...?!!*


----------



## VirusSXR (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,

jetzt stellen sich sicher Einige die Frage, warum ich mich hier bewerbe.

Ich bin ein sehr interessierter Tester, habe mehrere Systeme womit ich das Gehäuse testen kann und auch die Gewisse Erfahrung. Habe in meinem Leben schon einige Gehäuse gehabt und weiß daher worauf es bei einem guten Gehäuse ankommt. Desweiteren bin ich geübt im Berichte schreiben und Teste verfassen und verfüge auch hier ebenfalls über das gewisse Know How.

Ich würde mich rieseig freuen wenn ich einen Ausführlichen Test schreiben könnte und somit einigen Leuten hier ein Freude bereiten kann.

Schöne Grüße aus dem kalten Norden.


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

warum ich für den test geeignet wäre ? 

nunja da ich viel erfahrung habe was gehäuse angeht da ich selbst schon viele verschiedene hatte.
Leider besitze ich nicht wie die meisten hier die neuste High-End Hardware sondern nur ein altes System denoch leuft dieses Tadellos.

Auserdem hat mein jetziges Gehäuse nicht mal Platz für einen einzigen Gehäuselüfter da wäre ein neue Gehäuse sehr Praktisch


----------



## stinnux (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Da ich gerade nach einem Gehäuse suche das meinen neuen Home-Server beherbergen soll wäre ich quasi der ideale Kandidat.

Das Gehäuse scheint ausreichend Platz und Lüftung zu haben um für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet zu sein. Das würde ich gerne prüfen und es mit meinen Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P60 vergleichen (in dem steckt mein Arbeitsrechner).


----------



## Trader Joe's (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, warum könnte ich einer der Tester werden?

ich fang mal so an, ich bin jemand der sehr auf Qualität, Ordnung, Verarbeitung und auch auf praktische Umsetzung achtet.
Desweiteren ist es mir wichtig das ein Case in jeder Alltagssituation gut aussieht, sei es zu Hause oder Unterwegs (Lans, etc...) und auch praktisch dabei ist.

Ich weiß meine Hardware ist nicht mehr der Renner, aber ich finde, dass auch 
 Hardware, die nicht mehr das neuste vom neusten ist, ein schönes, gemütliches und Aufgeräumtes zu Hause verdient hat.

Zum Testen selbst:

ich würde natürlich ein altes Case <-> neus Case Vergleich machen 
d.h:
- Temperatur Vergleich    vorher/nachher
- Platz Aufteilung           vorher/nachher      
- Kabelmanegment          vorher/nachher
- desweiteren natürlich wie das Case verarbeitet ist und ob es auch für den   Alltag tauglich ist.

Achja, fast vergessen, ich würde natürlich auch viel Fotos machen, damit sich die Community-Mitglieder einen guten Eindruck von dem Gehäuse  machen können!

Somit, einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Jami (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich würde das Gehäuse gerne testen, weil mein Gehäuse viel zu klein ist, und ich mich schon länger nach einem neuen Gehäuse umsehe, aber immer der Impuls fehlte wirklich eines zu kaufen. 
Und dieses Gehäuse entspricht wirklich meinem Geschmack 
Ich habe mittlerweile eine erstaunliche Sammlung an CD- und DVD-Laufwerken herum liegen, ich habe schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig Platz um alle einzubauen, auch an mehreren Festplatten mangelt es nicht. Da ein guter Freund von mir zu Weihnachten auf ein Nehalem-System umgestiegen ist, und mir die alte Hardware zum Freundschaftpreis überließ habe ich jetzt eine ganze Reihe an Komponenten die ich ausprobieren möchte. 
Dazu kommt: Ich bin Lüfter-Vernatiker und habe jedes kleinste Loch ein meinem Gehäuse mit einem Lüfter verkleidet, und bin immernoch auf der Suche nach dem idealen Luftstrom...

Ein anderer Grund ist, dass mir das Testen sehr großen SPaß macht, und ich mit vollster Hingabe dabei bin, leider wurde mir noch nicht die Ehre zu Teil an einem PCGH-Lesertest teilzunehmen. 
Ich habe generell sehr viel Zeit um dieses Gehäuse zu testen, die Motivation und die Schreiblust sind auch vorhanden. 
Aktuell schreibe ich noch an meinen selbständigen Reviews zum Saitek Cyborg  Keyboard und zum Medusa 5.1 ProGamer-Headset, diese sind aber baldigst fertiggestellt. 

Eine geeignete Kamera zum sorgfältigen Fotografieren ist gleich dreimal vorhanden, an Fotos sollte es also nicht scheitern (an etwas anderem auch nicht, versteht sich).

So genug der Rede, ich warte einfach gespannt ab.
Beste Grüße
Jami


----------



## carsten1975 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich schreibe hier meine Bewerbung=

Möchte gerne Tester dieses Gehäuses werden da ich zur Zeit ein 

*Cooler Master Centurion 590*


besitzte und wissen will

Gibt es überhaupt ein besseres als das


----------



## Menthe (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

So ich möchte mich auch gerne einmal bewerben zum Lesertest des Gehäuses.
Ich denke das ich sehr kritisch und sehr genau testen werde, bisher habe ich noch nie einen Lesertest gemacht. Aber so schwer dürfte das ja nicht sein.

Ich werde einen Vergleich mit meinem Gehäuse machen einem Thermaltake Soprano. Mit Vergleich meine ich: Aufteilung, Temperaturen, Verarbeitung usw.

Kamera für schöne Bilder ist auch Vorhanden einen Pentax Spiegelreflex Kamera.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich einer der 5 Lesertester sein darf.

Mein Testsystem würde aus folgenden Komponenten bestehen.

Intel Core2Duo E7200@3,5GHz
Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS (G80)
Asus P5Q
GEiL 4GB DDR2 800 RAM


Mfg Equitas


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hi,
obwohl ich ziemlich neu hier bin (und nicht völljährig, wenn das schlimm ist) bewerbe ich mich als Testkandidat. Ich habe bisher ein wenig Erfahrung im Schrauben gesammelt und würde gerne gucken, wie ich mit dem Zusammenbauen des PCs zurechtkomme. Für die nicht so erfahrenen User unter uns wäre es sicher sehr gut zu wissen, ob sie den Einbau auch ohne großes Vorwissen und Aufwand schaffen. Ich habe im Moment nur ein einfaches, billiges No-Name-Gehäuse und könnte mit diesem vergleichen, eine Kamera ist vorhanden (EX-Z80 + Stativ). Meine Hardware kann man in der Signatur nachlesen.
MFG
Fighter3


----------



## Fransen (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo PCGHX Team;
hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest des CM Storm.

Das Gehäuse müsste im Falle eine Lesertest's bei mir viele verschiedene Situationen meistern, sowie mehreren Test's und kritischen Blicken standhalten.

Ich würde das Gehäuse einem kleinen Vergleich zu einem "Low-Budget" Gehäuse von Sharkoon unterziehen und die Fragen...
-"Lohnt sich der Aufpreis"
-"Was bekomme ich an mehr, für mein Geld"
-"Wo liegen die Unterschiede"

...klären.

Da das Rebel9 einen guten Ruf in der Klasse der sogenannten "Low-Budget" Gehäuse in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität, sowie Platzangebot genießt wäre ich auf ein direkten "Shotout" mit einem hochwertigen Gehäuse sehr gespannt.

Weiterhin müsste das Gehäuse die Montage einer Wasserkühlung, inklusive eines Tripple Radiators über sich ergehen lassen.
Somit können sich auch WaKü User einen Überblick über die Möglichkeiten, sowie das Platzangebot innerhalb des Cases machen.
Viele Gehäusehersteller vernachlässigen (leider) oft die Nutzer von Wasserkühlungen und somit müssen diese teilweise spektakuläre Umbauten an ihren Gehäusen anfertigen.
Oft schön anzusehen, aber geht das nicht auch anders?!?

In dem Lesertest würde ich das Gehäuse voll auf seine Tauglichkeit in Sachen Wasserkülung testen und die Fragen beantworten, ob, wie und mit welchen Aufwand sich jene in das Case bringen lässt.

Da die Inhaber einer Wasserkühlung aktuell aber noch in der Minderheit sind, würde ich das Gehäuse auch mit einer Luftkühlung testen, dazu stehen mir diverse Gehäuselüfter, ein Zalman CNPS9500, ein Revoltec Freeze Tower, sowie ein Scythe Musashi zur Verfügung.

Gerade der Musashi ist als "Gehäuse-Killer" dank seiner Ausmaße prädestiniert und wird so manche nicht durchdachte Anordnung des Gehäuseinneren aufklären.

Natürlich interessiert mich auch das Original verbaute Lüftersystem, gerade die Fragen...
-"Wurden die Lüfter intelligent angebracht oder stören sie bei einer durchdachten Luftkühlung nur?"
-"Sind die verbauten Lüfter leise oder unerträglich laut??"

...brennen mir unter den Fingernägeln.

Als Silent Fan ist ein Gehäuse mit Flugzeugturbinen als Lüfter inakzeptabel und muss sich somit Kritik gefallen lassen.

Natürlich werde ich in dem Lesertest auch Tipps geben, wie ein evtl. schlechtes Belüftungskonzept verbessert werden könnte.

An ein Gehäuse stelle ich mittlerweile hohe Ansprüche, gerade die Verarbeitungsqualität und das Gesamtkonzept müssen stimmig sein, ein guter Kompromiss aus Design, guter Verarbeitungsqualität und viel Platz ist mir sehr wichtig.

Daher werde ich die Verarbeitung genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und Mängel gnadenlos aufklären.

Für mich als Hardware und OC-Freak ist ausserdem eine einfache, sowie benutzerfreundliche Montage der Hardware von Nöten, beim häufigen Ein- und Ausbau kann es bei einer schlechten Anordnung der verschiedenen Elemente im Inneren, schnell zu Problemen kommen.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist der, des Kabelmanagements.
Eine saubere Verlegung der Kabel ist nicht nur optisch schön, sondern kommt auch der Hardware in Form von einer besseren Kühlleistung zu gute, aber wie meistert das CM Storm diese Aufgabe?


Mein Testsystem setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

CPU:AMD Athlon 5200+X2 @3Ghz ->WaKü
RAM:4GB OCZ Platinum 
MoBo:Asus M2N-E
GraKa:9800GTX+ ->Scythe Musashi
HDD:2xSamsung HD501HJ
NT:OCZ ModXstream @500Watt
Kühler:Alphacool Nexxos Bold, Zalman CNPS 9500
->dazu gesellen sich diverse Gehäuselüfter, sowie Modding Material

Einen Überblick über meine Fähigkeiten, könnt ihr euch hier(klick) in meinem Lesertest zu dem Scythe Musashi machen, allerdings bin ich nun in der Lage bessere Foto's zu machen, da eine Canon Eos1000D nun vorhanden ist.


Grüße
Fransen


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Warum ichs testen sollte?
Weil meine Ansprüche sehr hoch sind und ich sehr kritisch bin, find also immer das Haar in der Suppe bzw die Nachteile.

Habe auch sehr viel Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen, da ich schon einige besessen hab, zum Beispiel ein CS-601, diverse Compucase und Chanbros.


----------



## Equilibrium (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo liebe Redaktion

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich auch um eine Position als Casetester.

Also ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht, aber es reizt mich halt!!

Würde gerne das Gehäuse meiner Sammlung( Cooler Master Stacker 831, Antec Twelve Hundred ) zuführen und ordentlich testen wollen, da ich viel Wert auf gute verarbeitung, sowie gute kühleigenschaften lege. Würde in das Case ´ne Wakü einbauen und schauen ob auch alles soweit seinen Platz darin findet. Da ich noch nie ein Midi-Case in den Fingern gehabt habe, würde es mich sehr Interessieren, wie es sich gegenüber einem Big-Case(tower) schlägt. Außerdem hab ich echt mal wieder Lust zu Basteln und da ich grad in Elternzeit bin, hab jede menge Zeit dafür.

Mein Testsystem siehe Signatur

Mfg Boris


----------



## stadler5 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Halo,

möchte mir ein Core i7 system zusammenbauen und das Gehäse wäre ideal


----------



## zed123 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,

ich bin der Meinung die Redaktion sollte mal Laien für so einen Test bevorzugen und nicht immer die HardwareGurus die schon abertausende Beiträge im Forum verfasst haben und deshalb bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester. Auch weil das Thema Gehäuse und Belüftung ein sehr interessantes Thema ist.

Ich weiss nicht ob das relevant ist, aber hier meine zur Verfügung stehenden Komponenten :

Gehäuse       :   Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition
Mainboard     :   ASUS P5Q Deluxe
CPU             :   Intel Core2 Duo 6750@Xigmatek HDT-S963
Grafik           :   Club 3D 4852DD @Akasa Vortexx Neo ( XFX 8800GTS Alpha Dog@Arctic-Cooling Accelero S1 Rev2 und Sapphire 2900Pro stehen ebenfalls zur Verfügung )
RAM             :   2x 1GB OCZ2N800SR2GK ( aber bestellt ist G.SKILL PC2-1000 C5 KIT F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ )
Sound          :    Creative Audigy 4
Netzteil        :    550 watt Coolermaster
OS              :    Windows XP Professional


So nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich das Interesse der Redaktion geweckt habe. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen einer der 5 Lesertester zu sein und endlich wieder "basteln" zu dürfen.

Gruß an alle PCGamesHardware Fans und Leser


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,

würde auch sehr gerne einmal bei solch einem Lesertest mitwirken. Bin seit kurzem erst in dem Forum unterwegs und es gefällt mir so gut das ich den Usern mithilfe eines solchen Lesertests gerne etwas zurückgeben würde.

Die Dokumentation würde in Etappen erfolgen so das von jedem Moment Bilder entstehen - im Zweifelsfall auch um den erlittenen Frust perfekt ins Forum zu transportieren. 
Demontageaufwand sowie Erreichbarkeit aller Komponenten im eingebauten Zustand wären nur ein 2 der vielen vielen Kriterien meiner Bewertung.

Würde mich sehr über die Auswahl freuen 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## furyyy (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hi,
ich habe auch noch nie bei einem Test mitgemacht darum möchte ich sehr gerne bei diesem Test dabei sein. Ich bin der richtige, da ich mir erst einen neuen pc gekauft habe und die ganze neue Hardware noch zu Hause liegt ohne einen passendes Gehäuse. 

Es wäre mir eine Ehre bei diesem Test dabei zu sein.

mfg Lukas


----------



## Butji (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

*Hallo liebes Pc Games Hardware Team,* 

ich wollte mich hiermit für das Testen des CM Storm Sniper High-End-Gehäuses berwerben. Nun wollt Ihr ja wissen warum genau ich der richtige hierfür bin.

*Meine Gründe:*

Da ich schon seit langem auf der Suche nach einem Passendem Gehäuse für mich bin, da eine Interne Wasserkühlung in das Gehäuse passen sollte.

Da ich schon sehr Viele Gehäuse ausgetestet habe, weil ich oft auf Lan´s oder andere Veranstaltungen gehe, somit muss dann Gehäuse leicht und funktional sein und ich dieses sehr Kritisch beurteile und beurteilen würde!

Weil ich viel Hardware Komponenten habe, wie Tv - Karte, Wakü, Grafikkarte (2 Slots), u.v.m.

------------------

Ich würde das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren Testen und an seine Grenzen bringen und die Grenzen auch sehr Kritisch austesten.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Sie mich für diesen Job auswählen würden.

Mfg Barth


----------



## Darkdriver (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Mein PC keucht nach Luft und ich habe zu viel Freizeit, die ich gerne mit Basteln verbringen möchte.
Was würde da gegen einen Test sprechen? Im Zweifel für den Bewerber sage ich immer.


----------



## Modmaster (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich möchte dieses Gehäuse testen weil ich die Community davon überzeugen möchte wie sehr Gehäuse zur Kühlung diverser Hardware beitragen.

Ich lege sehr viel Wert darauf ein ausführlichen Test zu schreiben damit die Leute sich besser entscheiden können welches Gehäuse zu ihnen passt.

Desweiteren bin ich seit Monaten auf der Suche nach einen neuen Zuhause für meine Hardware.Da ich mich noch nicht entscheiden konnte würde ich gerne diesen Test durchführen um andere von den Gehäuse überzeugen.


----------



## Sybo (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo PCGH,

ich möchte bei eurem Lesertest gerne teilnehmen.

Mein jetziger selbst gebauter PC, Athlon 3000+ mit Geforce 7600GT auf Asus Mainboard A7n8x Rev 2.0 natürlich übertaktet, muss aufgerüstet bzw. komplett umgebaut werden, geplant auf ein Intel Core i7 wieder mit Asus Mainboard und Geforce GTX260, ich möchte auch den Turmkühler IFX-14 verbauen, dieser passt nicht in mein altes Thermaltake Gehäuse.

Da ich selbst gerne schraube (4 PC´s um- und aufgebaut) und ein neues Gehäuse benötige (geplant ist ein Aerocool Hi-Tech 7 Pro) ist dieser Lesertest eine prima Ergänzung und eine neue Herausforderung anderen meine Erfahrungen mitzuteilen.

Grüsse an die PCHH
Kurt


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
ich bin begnadeter Hobby-Schrauber und spiele sehr gerne an meinem PC herum . Bis jetzt hatte ich zwei Tower; das Thermaltake Xaser III und ein Acryl-Showcase.

Bei beiden konnte ich viel Erfahrung sammeln, was das Thema "nützliches" Gehäuse anbelangt und war letztenendes mit beiden Towern immer nur zum Teil zufrieden gewesen. Ich fand immer wieder hier und da so einige Macken, die meinem leidenschaftlichen Schrauben und Zocken am PC im Weg standen.

Beim Thermaltake Xaser III war es einerseits das unzumutbare Gewicht (mit Hardware bei ca. 20 kg; was sich bei LANs als allesandere als praktisch erwies ) und das Design, das mich störten. Somit beschloss ich mir dann ein Acryl-Showcase zu kaufen, indem meine High-End-Hardware bis heute steckt. 
Ganz zufrieden bin ich aber auch mit diesem Tower nicht; es wiegt zwar nur an die 5 kg und kann sich mit den Kathoden und LEDs sehen lassen, nur ist es unzumutbar, wenn man das gesamte Case demontieren muss nur um eine HDD ausbauen zu können...
Hinzu kommt noch, dass bei diesem Tower die Geräuschdämmung ganz wegfällt, was ziemlich nervtötend sein kann.

Somit bin ich erneut auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse, einerseits gut aussieht und benutzerfreundlich ist und andererseits leicht und geräuschdämmend ist. Natürlich sollte meine Hardware (ein Q6600 auf einem P35 Board mit 4GB DDR2-Ram und einer 8800 GTS 512) ausreichend gekühlt werden können, damit sie auch an heißen Sommertagen ihre Arbeit verrichten kann. 

Ich würde mich somit sehr freuen, wenn ich dieses Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren testen dürfte, um Vergleiche mit meinen beiden anderen Gehäusen machen zu können und um letztenendes den PCGH-Lesern die Pros und Contras dieses Towers näher zu bringen.

Herzlichst,
Hendrik


----------



## maestos (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallöchen,
ich bewerbe mich hier für einen Platz als Tester für das CM Storm Sniper.

Da ich viel mit wärme Technik zu tun habe würde ich es auf Maße, Temperatur (spezielles Wärmemessgerät), Lautstärke erzeugung der inneren sowie Gehäuselüfter testen.

Meine Testhardware besteht aus:


Intel C2D 8500e getaktet auf 4,2Ghz bei 1,8Ghz FSB
Asus P5E64 WS Professional
Creative XFI Titanium Pro PCIE 4x
OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 / 1333 MHz / Reaper HPC Edition / 4GB / Dual Channel
XFX Geforce 8800 GTX XXX
Thermaltake Thoughpower 750w Cableorg Netzteil
2x WesternDigital SATA2 festplatten
1x LG DVD-RW
Bei genug platz zusätzlich noch eine Innovatek Wasserkühlung


----------



## pfoerdt (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hey Ho...

Warum ich das Neue Gehäuse Testen sollte?...

Tja ich kann von mir Behaupten das ich sehr viel Wert auf die Optik meines Gehäuses....Ich achte bei meinem Gehäuse penibel auf jedes kleinste Detail...
Zb. jede kleine Schraube die nicht meiner Vorstellung entspricht wird Farblich angepasst....
Im Inneren darf kein Kabel zuviel zu sehen sein.....sei es das ich die Festplatte Falsch herum einbaue...oder momentan bei meinem gehäuse habe ich mir ein Metall Flex Rohr zusammen geschnitten damit man keine kabel vom Netzteil sieht....

Derzeit habe ich ein Antec Nine Hundred (hab ich mir gehollt da ich wegen meiner neuen hardware sehr viel Wert auf Kühlung lege) das aber nächsten Monat gegen ein Twelfe Hundred von Antec getauscht wird.....Anfürsich ein Hammer 
Gehäuse nur hab ich selbst da schon viel Umgebaut...

-Unter anderem halt das eigene Gebaute Kabelmanagment
-Selbstgebaute Lüfterhalterung damit dieser zwischen die Festplattenschächte Passt...der von Antec wird normal davor Gebaut..
sah mir aber zu Groß aus...
-Staubfilter hinter alle Lüfter da mir aufgefallen ist das das Antec Nine Hundred sehr viel Staub anzieht...wegen den Großen Lüftern!!...
-Die Lüftersteuerung von Antec habe ich Verlängert damit ich sie ausen am
Gehäuse anbringen kann, das es immer sehr umständlich war das Gehäuse zu Öfnen um dort die Lüfterdrehzahl zu Regeln...
-Hinten habe ich einen Tragegriff Angenietet ..sehr sinnvoll für lanpartys...Naja ihr fragt euch vllt warum nehm ich kein
Case dafür?gibt ja spezielle Taschen dafür....Aber mhm war halt nur so ne Idee von mir....

Üblicherweise habe ich jedes 3/4 Jahr spätestens ein Neues Gehäuse...
daher habe ich auch schon viel Erfahrung was dies angeht...  
Ich gucke mich halt sehr schnell an meinen Gehäusen satt...
Das wichtigste ist dort erst mal die Qualität und Verarbeitung...
Nutzen oder Zugänglichkeit sind zwar auch wichtig aber rücken bei 
mir erst mal in den Hintergrund da ich sehr geschickt bin und mir machen
ein paar schwerere zu installierene Sachen nicht so viel aus...achten tu ich aber schon drauf....

Achten tue ich halt auf viele Sachen...da ein Gehäuse unterm Tisch zb. ja ziemlich Groß ist und daher muss es halt was her machen....im inneren genau so....

Naja nebenbei möchte ich noch erwähnen das ich mir mal ein Gehäuse aus einem Bierkasten gebaut habe..was ich später aber wegen Zeitmangel aufgeben musste....Werde aber vllt in nächster Zeit mal damit weiter machen...
Ist schon sehr cool wenn man sein eigenes Gehäuse heranwachsen sieht....

Na gut ich hoffe ich konnte nen kleinen Einblick in mein ich nenne es mal "GehäuseLeben" *gg* geben....
Ich würde mich freuen das Neue Coolermaster Gehäuse Testen zu dürfen
und alle mit meinem Review zu bereichern...

na gut in diesem sinne
Gruß christian


----------



## f3rr1s (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich Würde das Gehäuse Gerne Testen da ich kucken würde wie ich meine Wakü drin Verbauen kann.
Ob und wie ein 360 Radi Platzfindet und meine anderen komponenten. 
Wie sieht die belüftung aus ? 

Die Hardware von mir besteht aus:

AMD Phenom 9950
Ge-Force GTX280
DFI 790GX Mainboard
2GB Ram (OCZ / Aeneon X-Tune)
650W Corsair NT (ohne kabelmanagement wichtig ist hier gute möglichkeiten die Kabel zu verstecken.)
1 DVD Brenner
1 CD Brenner
2 Festplatten
1 Zalman Lüfter Steuerung
Verschidenen 120mm Lüfter

Wakü besteht aus einem  Magicool SLIM TRIPLE 360 , Laing mit OCLaps XTOP, DangerDen Single 5 1/4" Bay Reservoir  Und Alphacool NexXxoS HP Pro das alles mit 13/10mm Schlauch.

Würde mich freuen das Teil testen zu können 

Gruß


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich dieses gehäuse testen könnte, da mein rechner 24/7 läuft um beim f@h-Projekt das pcgh-team unterstützen zu können. Ich beschäftige mich seit mehreren Jahren mit dem Bereich Computerhardware und weiß demzufolge, dass ein solides und gut belüftetes Gehäuse, das nicht sonderlich laut ist, ein echter glückstreffer ist. Da ich außerdem gerne an meinem Rechner rumschraube weiß ich auch wie günstig eine gute Ergonomie ist, modularer Mainboardschlitten, etc.
Um mein neues Projekt zu verwirklichen, einen fah-Server zu errichten, würde ich mich sehr über ein Gehäuse wie dieses freuen.


----------



## Accuser (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
als ich das mit dem Gehäuse gelesen habe, habe selbst ich, der größte Forenmuffel überhaupt, bei meiner Lieblingshardwarepage registriert.
Ich habe schon für mehrere Webseiten sowohl Hardware als auch Games getestet und hätte richtig Lust darauf das mal wieder zu tun, da es mein Job in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr so zugelassen hat.
Zudem muss ich zugeben, das mir das betreffende Gehäuse ziemlich gut gefällt 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo liebe Redaktion!

Auch ich möchte mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung stellen und meine Erfahrungen mit dem Umgang, dem Umbau, der Inbetriebnahme und natürlich vorwiegend dem Betrieb des Gehäuses in einem gut strukturierten, nicht zu kurzem und mit vielen Fotos versehenem Bericht darstellen.

Ich beschäftige mich viel mit Gehäusen und Casemodding, die entsprechenden Threads im Forum verfolge ich stets mit . Insofern weiß ich, wo die Knackpunkte liegen und was ein wirklich gutes Gehäuse auszeichnet. Insbesondere werde ich mein Augenmerk auf folgendes legen:

-*Verarbeitung des Gehäuses *
xx->> Äußerer Eindruck
xx->> Mainboardschlitten, Einbauschächte, Festplattenkäfige, Lackierung, Einfacher Einbau?, gut durchdacht? etc..
- Die vorgesehene Kühlung (ist sie sinnvoll? , wie sind die Temperaturen im Vergleich? , Lautstärke der Lüfter, Erweiterbarkeit (z.B. Lüfter), Flexibilität usw...
- Die Geräuschentwicklung der Lüfter und des kompletten Gehäuses (offen und geschlossen)
- Die Benutzerfreundlichkeit Lüfter regelbar? -  Min./Max. Lautstärke? Einfache Lösungen für die Befestigung von Laufwerken, Frontseite des Gehäuses etc...
- Montage und Einbau aller Hardware und die Erweiterung, Lüfter, Netzteile und alle andere HW liegt bereit - siehe weiter unten
- Der Lieferumfang / Das Zubehör - sehr wichtiger Punkt 
- Wasserkühlungs-Kompatibilität (Bilder sehen vielversprechend aus ) - mit Triple-Radiator
- Das Design und Möglichkeiten für Modding im Gehäuse
- Reinigungsmöglichkeiten
- Vorrichtungen bezüglich Kabelmanagement

Für das Testen stehen bei mir viele Dinge bereit, 2 Systeme (S939, S775, siehe Signatur) warten darauf, ein schönes Zuhause zu testen .
Weiterhin habe ich unzählige Festplatten, 2 Netzteile, 3 Laufwerke für CD/DVD, einige (8?) 120mm-Lüfter und viele andere HW zum Testen .
Eine Vollbestückung der Festplattenkäfige und der Laufwerksschächte wäre also realisierbar.

Neben meiner Erfahrung entsrpechen meine Formulierung und mein Sprachniveau auch euren Anforderungen, ich bin im Falle eines Tests stets um Verständlichkeit und einfaches Lesen bemüht.
Denn "je leichter ein Test zu lesen ist, desto schwieriger wurde er geschrieben."

Abschließend möchte ich feststellen, dass mir das Testen und Schreiben für PCGH(X) Spaß macht und ich nicht nur darauf aus bin, ein 150€ - Gehäuse mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen. Beim Testen werde keinen Wunsch der Community offen lassen, sofern es mir möglich ist.

Für einen ersten Eindruck sollte dies erstmal reichen, für weitere Rückfragen (auch während des Tests, falls ihr mich auswählt) stehe ich gerne bereit. 

schöne Grüße von
<<<<<<<<<<theLamer


----------



## radeonx2900 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

bewerbe mich auch ma 
spiele verschiedene spiele und hab auch verschiedene hardware und messgeräte und in benschmarks habe ich auch erfahrung 
außerdem brauche ich für meinen 2 pc ma ein neues gehäuse


----------



## cfos242 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Warum solltet ihr mich mit beim Test mit einbeziehen?

Ich bin u.a. Systembuilder (eig. FiSi, IT-Support) bei mir in der Firma (Systemhaus) und baue wöchentlich ca. 10 PC´s auf. 
Wir verbauen unterschiedliche Gehäuse, für Office PC´s von Compucase/HEC.
Für Server nehmen wir gerne Chenbro. Für anspruchsvollere Desktop-Systeme auch Cooler Master und Antec etc.
Kurz gesagt, ich habe bereits einige Gehäuse in meinen Händen gehabt und viele Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Privat habe ich aus Kostengründen bisher nur LowBudget Gehäuse verwendet, welche Bastelarbeiten leider oft erschweren und selten gut verarbeitet sind.

Mein System wird immer umfangreicher, so sind neben den Standardkomponenten wie MB, Grafikkarte etc. auch 4 HDD´s (+2 externe eSata HDD´s), 2 optische Laufwerke, diverse Erweiterungskarten (angefangen von meinen heißgeliebten Intel Pro 1000GT Nics, TV Karte, USB Bracket, eSata Bracket ...) eingebaut. 
Also eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an Hardware, die das thermische Konzept eines Gehäuses auf die Probe stellen.

Eigentlich bin ich mit der Hardware zufrieden. 
Mein Gehäuse stört mich allerdings sehr. 
Es handelt sich dabei um einen billigen Früh-90.er NoName Bigtower der mir aber inzwischen mißfällt, da die qualitativen Merkmale wie z.B. die Verarbeitung, die Lautstärke und den schlechten thermischen Eigenchaften wenig Spaß bereiten. Lediglich der Lack (Enzianblau-Metallic in 3 Schichten + Klarlack - ohne Läufer, Nasen etc.) sieht gut aus.

Modding war früher mal ein größeres Thema für mich, heute spielt Modding nur noch eine sehr kleine Rolle.

Demnächst steht wieder eine größere Umbauaktion an. 
Neu hinzu kommt:
- 2x Samsung HD 103UJ 
- 1 neues Netzteil (modular, Hersteller steht noch nicht fest)
- 1 neuen CPU Kühler (auch hier habe ich mich derzeit noch nicht festgelegt)
- Austausch sämtlicher Lüfter
- Neuverkabelung 
etc. pp.

Eventuell steht auch die Auflösung meines 2. Systems an, da ich dieses kaum noch nutze. Die Komponenten würden dann zum Teil in den PC wandern.

Erfahrungen mit Dokumentationen und Reviews sind ebenso vorhanden, wie eine Digicam.

So please PCGH(x), pimp my pc.


----------



## Biosman (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Dann Bewerbe ich mich gleich auch mal.

Warum sollte grade ich bei diesem Test mit machen?

Seit dem Jahr 2001 Lese ich nun Monat für Monat die PCGH, was über mich aussagt das ich in dieser zeit "und schon davor" mir viel hardware kenntnisse aneignen konnte.

Meine Zeit begann ca. Mitte der Neunzieger Angefangen hat es wie bei Vielen mit einem C64 über einen Amiga 500 bis zum 486 und heute C2Q also man hat natürlich viel gesehen und konnte sich über einiges ein bild machen.

Ich bin sehr Selbstkritisch und das auch anderen dingen gegenüber! Ich kaufe Hardware die in einem Preis/Leistungs verhältnis steht! Die Qualität darf darunter keines falls leiden! Und nun möchte ich wissen ob der Sniper da mithalten kann?! 

Seit ende 2008 bin ich auch sehr Aktiv was das PCGH forum angeht, hier konnte ich mein Wissen nochmal erweitern, testmuster betrachten! Sehen und Lernen...

Sollte ich unter den 5 Testern sein würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen und meine Arbeit bzw den Test so gut wie möglich ausführen.

Meine Hardware Datein sind in meiner Signature Verlinkt:

mfg


----------



## darkgamer666 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich möchte mich bewerben , da ich hi end gaming pc selbst baue (hobby) und ich immer auf der suche nach einem perfecten gehäuse für quad sli besetzung


----------



## lancelot (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich habe auch noch nie an einem Hardware Test mitgemacht und würde es gerne mal versuchen! Auch wir Schweizer können gute Tests ablegen und kritisch sein. Vorallem möchte dieses Case mal die Berge sehen


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo

Ich hätte gerne den Gehäuse getestet . Da ich jede menge zeit habe,und Lust auf sowas hätte.

uns war auf diese Katarogieren :

1 :optik
2:durchluft verhältnisse
3:Temparaturen
4:Kabel managment
5:Aufrüsttichkeit
6reis LEISTUNG Verhältnis

Mit diesen Hardware hätte ich getestet .

Intel 2 Quad Q6600 @3.6 ghz
Msi 8800 gt 
Xigmatek 1283
Ga-Ep-35-Dsr
Kartenleser
500 gb Festplatte
Bequiet 600 watt
4 gb Mdt

Ich hab zwar nicht den besten Hardware sondern, nach meine ansicht den Mittleren Pc.

Wie ich das im Bild sehe könnte man auch ne, 2 Version Herstellen.
uns zwar mit Plexiglas .
Also wenn ich der Glückliche wäre und das Testen dürfte ,wäre ich voll Happy und nach den Test hätte ich direkt auf der Seite ne Plexiglas eingebaut .
Wie ich das mit meine Alten Gehäuse gemacht hab.


----------



## Devjam (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Warum sollte ich einer der 5 Auserwählten sein, gute Frage hier ein paar Inputs warum :

Ich habe langjährige Erfahrung mit dem zusammenbauen von PC System für Low - Medium - High End Klassen. Je nach Wunsch wird das System zusammengestellt. bearbeitet modifiziert und ausgeliefert.

Hier noch ein paar Stichwörter warum ich einer der 5 Auserwählten sein möchte:

-Testküche ( Umfeld ) 
-Hardware für AMD sowie für Intel Systeme ( Neue und Alte Hardware vorhanden)
-Diverse CPU Kühler/Lüfter zum Austesten (Platz, Lautstärke, Luftvolumen)
-Lüftersteuerungs Test
-Einbau Test ( Platz, Ergonomie, Handling )
-Wakü Kompenenten zum auch Liquid Cooling Systeme zu Testen
-Habe auch möglichkeiten für Benchmarks mit diversen Software und Spielen
-Verschiedene Netzteile auch vorhanden zum Testen
-Diverse Informatiker Ausbildungen mit Diplom inkl. Microsoft Produkts

Könnte noch mehr Auflisten, aber denke zuviel währe auch nicht wirklich Übersichtlich! 

Falls ich das Interesse geweckt habe könnt Ihr mich gerne über PM oder Mail kontaktieren ! In dem Sinne 

wünsche ich euch allen schöne Zeit hier im Forum 

Gruss Devjam


----------



## Phoibos80 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich möchte dieses Gehäuse gerne testen weil ich mir gerade einen neuen PC zusammenstellen will und ich mein 10 Jahre altes vergilbtes Gehäuse endlich in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken möchte.


----------



## wildthings86 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo an das ganze PCGH-Team,

nun stellt sich auch wie die anderen Bewerber, die frage für mich, warum ich ausgewählt sein sollte? Ich denke, diese Frage ist sehr subjektiv. 

Ich würde es daher gern, aus freude dieses Gehäuse testen wollen. Hinsichtlich werde ich ein Vergleich um zu besseren Beurteilung des Gehäuse mit meinen anderen 2 Gehäuse herbeiziehen, sowie die Eindrücke meines Freunde zum teil der Bewertung herbei ziehen, um einen möglich allgemeinen Bewertung herbeizuziehen. Gehäuse wird zunächst an; Design,Innovation,Größe,Kühlung im inneren, Temperaturmessung, Verhalten des Gehäuse, mit und ohne Lüfter,Luftzikulation,Qualität des Materials(Gehäuse),Lautstärke,Schwingungen(Schallentwicklung),Beurteilung des Preise? - Anfang der ermittelten Wertung, Messung der innen Temperatur bei unterschiedlichen Raumtemperaturen.

Mein system: 

Intel E8400
HD 4870
2 OCZ
Asus Pro-E

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Amnesie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

*Liebes PCGH Team*

Da ich noch nie einen Lesertest gemacht habe,es aber unbedingt mal machen will,leidenschaftlich gerne casemodding betreibe und einfach Spaß mit PC's habe,bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Gehäuses *CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*.

In dem Test würde ich einen Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Gehäuse machen,einem AeroCool AeroEngine Jr.-SS,
und es in Sachen:

*- Verarbeitung 
- Aufteilung
- Temperaturen
- sinnvolle Lüfterverteilung und
- Lautstärke*

testen.

Eine Garantie für gelungen- scharfe Bilder kann ich auch geben,da ich eine hochwertige Digitalkamera besitze.

Die Test-Hardware besteht aus:

AMD 64X2 4200+
ATI Radeon HD4670
OEM Asus Board
3GB RAM

Über eine Zusage für den Test eines der 5 Gehäuse würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Grav3 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier mal meine Bewerbung für das Case... 
Ehm Gründe.... ja mal testen was so ein neues Case kann  
Viel mehr andere Gründe gibt es eigentlich nicht, außer die Gründe die schon mehrfach bei den anderen genannt wurden. (wird jetzt wegen maybe SPAM-Gründen mal weg gelassen  )

Test-HW wäre dann: 
Asus Board
4GB-RAM
7800GTX extreme xXx (GPU-Temp bisher max. 110°C) 
Phenom X4 9550 
3x HDD

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mit zum Test-Team zählen würde. 

Viele Grüße aus Bielefornia (Bielefeld), 

Grav3


----------



## Grav3 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier mal meine Bewerbung für das Case... 
Ehm Gründe.... ja mal testen was so ein neues Case kann  
Viel mehr andere Gründe gibt es eigentlich nicht, außer die Gründe die schon mehrfach bei den anderen genannt wurden. (wird jetzt wegen maybe SPAM-Gründen mal weg gelassen  )

Test-HW wäre dann: 
Asus Board
4GB-RAM
7800GTX extreme xXx (GPU-Temp bisher max. 110°C)  
Phenom X4 9550 
3x HDD

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mit zum Test-Team zählen würde. 

Viele Grüße aus Bielefornia (Bielefeld), 

Grav3

€dit: Sry wegen Doppel-Post. Bitte den ersten Post löschen. Danke.


----------



## maxi2290 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo, ich würde das Gehäuse liebend gerne Testen. Bin angehender Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration und habe in meiner Freizeit oft für Bekannte und Freunde Computer zusammen gebaut. Mein Gehäuse, ein CS-601 ist zwar gut, fängt nach über 6 Jahren jedoch langsam an zu klappern.

Gern würde ich das Gehäuse auf Stabilität, Lautstärke, Kühl- und weitere Eigenschaften überprüfen. Das Design und die Farbgebung überzeugen mich bereits jetzt.

Außerdem reizt mich die Teilnahme an einem Lesertest schon sehr lange.

Hier noch mein System:
Intel Pentium Dualcore 2140 @ 3,2 GHz + 0,1V by IFX-14 + Scythe S-Flex 5 Volt
Gigabyte P35-DS3R Rev. 2.1 + 0,1V Chipset, +0,1V FSB
4x1 GB Corsair XMS 2 DDR 2 800 CL4 @ CL5 RAM
ECS GeForce 8800GT 2d @ 100/100/200; 3d @ 640/1620/950 via RivaTuner
Enermax Liberty 400 Watt
Samsung F1 640 GB @ "Fahradschlauchentkopplung"
2x DVD Brenner

Gruß an Alle
Max


----------



## surfalex2000 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Ein fertig Gehäuse? Das ich nicht lache... 
Das fertig Gehäuse das meinen Anforderungen entspricht 
muss erst geschaffen werden. 
Ich hab es schon mit allen aufgenommen ,
 Lian-Li , Zalman , SilverStone. 
Keiner war meinen Anforderungen gewachsen. 
Deswegen baue und Modifiziere ich schon seit einigen Jahren meine Gehäuse selber, für mich, freunde sowie Arbeitskollegen und sogar meinen Chef. 

Wenn ihr wirklich jemanden sucht der weiß was er tut 
und der euch den Umbau eines Systems mit einer Digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera Punkt für Punkt Bebildert schildert, 
und euch die Mängel oder auch vorteile aufzählt! 

*Dann nehmt ihr mich!*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Übrigens ich hoffe die Festplatte die ich zur Spenden-Aktion gespendet habe, erfreut jetzt auch andere Jugendliche [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] Etwas verspätet aber trotzdem allen, frohes neues[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  WEITER SO![/FONT]​


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Wenn das Ding nicht so hässlich wäre würde ich mich bewerben. 
So aber spare ich mir meine Bewerbung für etwas ernsthaftes auf und überlassen dem jungen Volk die Front.


----------



## Classisi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,
  wie zu erahnen ist bewerbe ich mich hier als Lesertester für das Coolermaster Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Gehäuse. Ich bin seit ca. 2 Jahren computerbegeistert. Inzwischen interessiert mich die Kühlung/Hardware im Pc mehr, als die Software, die darauf installiert ist. Ich habe bisher zwei Gehäuse gemoddet, d.h. Seitenfenster, Lackierung, Hotrodflammenlackierung und ein bisschen Beleuchtung. Ich gehe in die 12. Klasse und mache mein Abitur (was z.Z. zu funktionieren scheint  ).  Wie so ziemlich alle hier baue ich für Bekannte PCs zusammen und warte diese.  Wiso sollte ich also einer von fünf Lesertestern werden? Na ganz einfach weil ich eine Menge Spaß an der Sache habe und gute von schlechter und sehr gute von guter Hardware unterscheiden kann. Meine Fahrschulbögen konnte ich bisher immer ohne große Probleme ausfüllen, daher denke ich wird Ihr Fragebogen kein Problem werden und mir ne Menge Freude beim Umbau der Hardware bereiten  . (Wobei mein derzeitiges Gehäuse auch sehr schön ist mit den blauen Hotrodflammen)
  So und nun viele Grüße 
  Classisi


----------



## Mortymer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Weil ich ein Vorzeigenoob bin und wenn ich das benutzen kann (und meine Sachen da eingebaut bekomme) kann das jeder.
Und ich habe eine Fotoapparat, mit dem ich auch Bilder machen kann.

Grüße aus Berlin
Mortymer


----------



## ModdingFreak (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo PCGH_Daniel_W und weitere Mitarbeiter des PCGH-Forums,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest, bei dem es um das CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP, welches freundlicherweise von Caseking zur Verfügung gestellt worden ist ,
weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich genug Erfahrung in Sachen Gehäusen, Entkopplung bzw. Schalldämmung und Modding (Beleuchtung und weiteres) gesammelt habe.
Ich bin nun seit einigen Jahren vom Thema Computer begeistert und würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich in die engere Auswahl käme oder sogar eines der fünf Coolermaster-Gehäuse zugeschickt bekäme.
Denn mich würde es, sowie viele andere User, die sich hier bewerben, interessieren, wie das neue Gehäuse von der wohl bekannten Firma Coolermaster abschneidet.
Außerdem besitze ich die Möglichkeit mit verschiedenen Sensoren und Steuerungen die Temperaturen der Komponenten zu messen.
Ich besitze derzeit ein Thermaltake Armor, welches ich mir einer Wasserkühlung ausgestattet habe (nicht die Standard-Wasserkühlung der LCS-Serie) und hoffe, dass dies mir ebenfalls dabei hilft in die engere Auswahl zu kommen.
Ich habe es gemoddet und sehr viel dran verändert.
Zum Beispiel am Gehäuse gedremelt für meinen Ausgleichsbehälter (Aquabay) und für einen Befülltrichter.
Bei Bedarf kann ich Ihnen ein paar Bilder meines Computers zuschicken.
Ich habe desweiteren schon sehr viele Computer (also Mainboard-, Prozessor-...Einbau) zusammengebaut (für mich und meine Familie bestimmt 20-30mal, wegen mehrfachen Kühlerwechsel, für Freunde ebenfalls sehr oft) und kenne mich daher sehr gut damit aus.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Azrael Gamer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich möchte ehrlich zugeben, ich habe noch nie an einem Produkttest teilgenommen. Daher wäre ich erfreut würde ich hier meine erste Chance dazu bekommen. Einige Fähigkeiten von mir sind zum Beispiel, dass ich in meiner Freizeit Bastel oder ich bin künstlerrisch tätig. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Azrael Gamer .


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich würde auch zu gerne am Lesertest teilnehmen, da ich schon mehrere Gehäuse in der Hand hatte und ich, so denke ich, dadurch einiges an Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe bezüglich Ausstattung und Verarbeitung.
Bilder kann ich selbstverständlich anfertigen und meine Hardware ist in der Signatur zu lesen, zudem wird diese sehr wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit durch einen Phenom 2 ersetzt, aber ich denke die verbaute Hardware is eher hintergründig. 
Ach ja: Mein NT ist NICHT modular, somit würde ich die Möglichkeiten des Kabelmanagements im Gehäuse voll ausschöpfen und testen müssen für ein ansehnliches Ergebnis.
Desweiteren ist meine Schreibe meiner Meinung nach doch recht vernünftig und größtenteils fehlerfrei und ich bin ein aktives Mitglied des Forums.

MfG


----------



## Lucky.Smile (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test.


Warum? Ganz einfach:

Ich denke das ich sehr gut einschätzen kann, ob ein Gehäuse etwas taugt. Da ich schon einige hatte und von sehr vielen enttäuscht wurde, wäre dies die perfekte Gelegenheit mal vom Gegenteil überzeugt zu werden. 
Vor allem würde es mich reizen, mal an einen richtigen Test teilzunehmen und meine Erfahrung die ich mit dem Case machen würde weiterzugeben.


Also denne,

Lucky


----------



## RavingRAT (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Im folgenden will ich kurz, in Stichpunkten, einige Gründe für eine Auswahl meiner Person für diesen Lesertest nennen:

- Ich montiere bzw. warte beruflich (Systemintegrator) wie auch privat viele Systeme und habe daher schon eine große Auswahl an Gehäusen begutachten können (z.B. Gigabyte 3DAuroa, CoolerMaster Centurion 5, Chieftec LCX Serie, Thermaltake Armor, HP dc7xxx Serie, HP SSF Serie, etc.).

- Ich habe Erfahrung beim professionellen Einbau von Hardware. Kabelbinder, Isolierband und Cutter sind Pflichtinstrumente bei der Montage eines Computers.

- Durch meine Tätigkeit als IT Service Mitarbeiter, bin ich es gewöhnt ausführliche Test- bzw. Übergabeberichte für umgesetzte Projekte zu verfassen.

- Ich verfüge über (halbwegs) aktuelle Hardware (E8200 @ 3Ghz, Zalman 9500, MSI P7N SLI Platinum, 4GB OCZ XTC Platinum, Palit 4870 1GB Sonic Dual Edition, Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT, 2x Samsung SP2504C, 1x Samsung HD501LJ, 1x Pioneer BDC-202BK Blu-Ray Laufwerk und eine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music Soundkarte).

- Ich verfüge über eine Ricoh Caplio R6 Digitalkamera für Fotos mit mehr als ausreichender Qualität 

- Ich bin mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse (Gigabyte 3DAurora), auf Grund der hohen Geräuschkulisse, absolut nicht zufrieden. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre daher natürlich nicht schlecht 

So, das war zwar jetzt nicht kurz aber dafür hoffentlich aussagekräftig 

MfG RavingRAT


----------



## Rico (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich bin dabei! 

Um es einfach zu machen könnt Ihr mir auch alle 5 schicken, wenn es Probleme oder Schwierigkeiten bei der Auswahl des richtigen Kandidaten geben sollte. In meinen Umfeld gibt es genug leutz die einen kompetenten Beitrag dazu abliefern könnten. Zu Not wäre ich natürlich auch schon beglückt mit einem Testexemplar. 

Selbstverständlich gibt es das Komplette Testpaket, von reichlich Fotos bis zur üblichen AEL Wertung, natürlich Informativ, Objektiv und Neutral. Ein weiteres Highlight ist ein Tagebuch was noch über einen längeren Zeitraum über Positives und Negatives berichtet.

Hab schon fantastisches über diesen Tower gehört, das Gesamtbild ist schon sehr imposant. Klar würde ich mich gern selber davon überzeugen und die Community daran teilhaben lassen. 

Wenn noch was fehlen sollte, sagt bescheid, ich bin für alles bereit und leiste gern mein Beitrag. 

WOULD YOU LIKE TO KNOW MORE?


----------



## Trash123 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Dieses Gehäuse sieht aus wie eine ultimative Spiele-PC-Verpackung. Bin gespannt, wie meine WaKü und das andere High-End-Zeug aussieht, wenn ich es eingebaut habe. 
So, nun müsst ihr mir es nur noch schicken. Die Fotos kommen anschließend ins Forum!


----------



## zim (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Mal wieder was Feines hier bei Euch...

Natürlich will ich es nicht versäumt haben, mich auch für diesen Test zu Bewerben.
Ich hab jetzt schon 2 Tests für euch durchgeführt, die denke ich auch immer zufriedenstellend waren. Beide Tests findet Ihr in meiner Signatur. 
Ich hab immer viel Spaß gehabt die Komponenten zu testen, und mir auch immer äußerste Mühe gegeben. 
Das AeroCool High-Tech 7 Pro konnte sich nicht gegen mein Lancool K7 durchsetzen. Dieses ist noch immer Platzhirsch unter meinem Schreibtisch. Würde nur allzugerne erfahren, ob das CM-Storm daran rütteln kann. Meine Hardware hat sich seit dem letzten Test kaum geändert: eine Hitzige 4850, ein 5000+ BE auf 3,2 Ghz, 3 Festplatten und 2 optische Laufwerke.

Es wäre auf jeden Fall mal wieder an der Zeit für mich rumzuschrauben und zu basteln, aber natürlich will ich euch eins nicht vorenthalten: 
Der Tower sieht super aus, den muss ich haben 

In diesem Sinne: Stimmt für zim, wollt Ihr einen guten Test 

MFG

Simon


----------



## sidewinderdxii (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Nu denn dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal.
Ich nehme zwar nur sehr spärlich hier im Forum teil, was aber kein Hinderniss sein sollte 
Bin halt eher der Leser und geb nicht gern zu jedem Thema mein Senf ab.
Mir geht es um einen  leisen aber dennoch kühlen Rechner, der mit Luft gekühlt wird.
Genau das ist in meiner Wohnung ein schwieriges Unterfangen, im Winter ist es recht Kalt in der Hütte und im Sommer eine Affenhitze(Dachgeschoss und bescheiden Isoliert).
Dementsprechend ist natürlich auch mein Rechner in seinem derzeitigen Heim kein Flüsterhannes sondern ein relativer Schreihals(was u.a. auch an meiner zweiten Platte liegt). Eine Wasserkühlung kommt für mich aus Kostengründen eher nicht in Frage weswegen das Gehäuse mein Interesse geweckt hat. Eine Digicam währe für Reviews natürlich auch vorhanden.
Natürlich wäre ich erfreut wenn ich an dem Test teilnehmen dürfte.
gruß Olli


----------



## max00 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Warum sollte ich das Gehäuse testen?

Erstens bin ich schon seit etwa einem Jahr auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse (was aber bis jetzt immer am Preis meiner begehrten Gehäuse gescheitert ist ) und weil ich großen Wert auf eine ordentliche Kühlung lege (und sooo gute Voraussetzungen bezüglich Lüfterausstattung hab ich noch nie gesehen). 
Desweiteren gefällt mir das Design (blau beleuchtete Lüfter bei einem schwarzem Gehäuse ) und mit meinem neuen Mainboard (ASUS P5Q SE - kommt morgen ^^) könnte ich anschließend auch meinen Prozessor auf neue Höchstleistungen führen (gefahrenloser als mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse (Aerocool Aeroengine II) jedenfalls).

Als Mechatroniker (Präzisionstechnik) in Ausbildung kann ich auch die Qualität des Gehäuses nur zu gut bewerten.

Außerdem wollte ich schon des öfteren einen Lesertes für PCGH schreiben (ihr habt mich aber nie ausgewählt ) - ich hoffe dieses mal komm ich zum Zug!

Beste Grüße

Marco


----------



## smirking-joe88 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Wieso ich das Gehäuse testen will? Ganz einfach, weil bei mir in den nächsten 2 Wochen der Kauf eines neuen PCs samt Gehäuse geplant ist und das CoolerMaster Storm Sniper mit, samt ein paar anderen Gehäusen, schon länger in der engeren Auswahl steht. Es würde sich also perfekt ergänzen.
Außerdem möchte ich schon seit einiger Zeit auch Andere (vor allem natürlich die PCGH(X)-Gemeinde) von meinen Erfahrungen mit Hardware und Co. profitieren lassen.
Desweiteren achte ich auf Rechtschreibung und versuche mich mit (meißt) verständlichen Sätzen zu artikulieren.
Wenn ihr jetzt Lust bekommen habt mich an diesem Test teilhaben zu lassen, nur her mit dem Gehäuse! Werde es auf Herz und Nieren testen.

MfG smirking-joe88

Edit: Mist, habe gerade gesehen, dass man nur nen Fragebogen ausfüllen soll. Werde dies, wenn ich denn ausgewählt werde, natürlich tun und falls ihr nichts dagegen habt auch einen Erfahrungsbericht hier auf PCGHX veröffentlichen.


----------



## NapEncore (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
ihr solltet mich nehmen, weil:

-zurzeit eine X1900xtx laufen habe (wechsel auf neue steht kurz bevor[entweder eine ati 4850, nvidia 9800gtx+ oder ati 4870], somit kann ich mit einer neuen sowie einer alten Graka Testen)
-ich Wert auf ein richtiges Gehäuse lege, Qualität, Kabelführung,...
-ich es mit meinem derzeitgem Gehäuse testen kann( es ist ein 250€ von Commodore und mit die Qualität an anderen Gehäusen wie dem Spedo von Thermaltake messen kann http://www.commodoregaming.com/de-de/C-Kin/Customize/Step+2.aspx)
-ich sehr viel auf einem 22" Monitor zock und somit meine Graka immer zutuen hat und dadurch sehr warm wird
-ich dann gucken kann ob ich mit diesem Gehäuse meine Hardware bei OC versuchen kühler halten kann

Außerdem steht noch der Kauf eines neuem CPU-Kühler bevor und so kann ich die Temps mit meinem alten und neuem Testen.

außerdem kann ich vielleicht die Hardware von meinem Freund beschlagnahmen die aus einem Core i7 920 und einer GTX280 oder sogar GTX295 (er baut sich einen Rechner für ca 1400€ zusammen) besteht, wenn seine Teile noch bekommt während der Testzeit

Grüße NapEncore


----------



## TheMaster (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Sehr geehrte PCGH`ler/in

Ich kann leider nicht so pralen wie die anderen mit ihren Kenntnissen. Aber zum zusammenbauen für einen PC reichts und ein paar tests zum durchführen.
Ich schätze mal ich bin der gewöhnliche Otto Normalverbraucher und kann das vielleicht auch testen wie sich so eine jenige Person bei dem Gehäuse anstellen würde. In sachen zusammmenbauen, Kabel ordentlich verlegen, anschlüsse, Lautstärke etc. Was man für Kenntnisse für ein PC montage benötigt. Zur Hardware werde ich jetzt nicht genauer eingehen nur soweit das es kein altes System ist sondern vor 4-5monaten neu eingekauft und zusammmengebaut wurde.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Tovar (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Wenn ich das schon alles sehe...ich finde es toll wenn die User sich soviel mühe geben um hier einen schönen text zu verfassen.Da wird süßholz geraspelt ohne ende...der Honig läuft an dem bart runter 

Man Man Man......

Ich machs anders...

Ich möchte dieses gehäuse testen nicht weil ich es will,sondern weil ich es muss 

Also her damit....*g*


----------



## annihilator71 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich möchte dieses Gehäuse testen um endlich mal rauszufinden ob ein anderes Gehäuse mit meinem gemoddeten Chieftec mithalten kann, was Platz und Funktion betrift.

Speziel das Platzangebot und die Geräuschkulise würde ich bis auf letzte testen.

Sind die Verarbeitung und die einbaumöglichkeiten wirklich diesen Preis Wert ?

Also her mit so einem Ding und dann wird es mal richtig von allen Seiten durchleuchtet.

mfG

Annihilator71


----------



## daywa7ker (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

*" Testen oder nicht testen, das ist hier die Frage!"*

nun, ich kann keine großartigen Erfahrungen im Bereich Hardware aufweisen, geschweige denn eine Ausbildung in diese Richtung. Schlimmer noch, ich habe mir beim letzten Umbau Verletzungen am Rahmen zugezogen (natürlich unbeabsichtigt). 

Meine Hardware entspricht auch nicht dem "HighEnd" Standard. Ich besitze auch nur eine GKarte der Mittelklasse. Keinen Übertakteten CPU, 1 Festplatte, 2 DVD Laufwerke, 1 Netzteil, Mainboard - ach ja, Speicher habe ich auch.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich gänzlich ungeeignet einen Test durchzuführen. _Trauer macht sich in mir breit._ Bin doch nur ein 0815 User.

*Moment! *

*Entspreche ich nicht der Mehrheit? Ist es das was gesucht wird? *

Es soll das Gehäuse getestet werden und nicht meine Fähigkeit und Hardware. Somit habe ich doch eine Chance und eine Berechtigung hier Teilzunehmen.

*Nun kann ich doch hoffen !*


----------



## Monolize (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

ich würde das gehäuse gerne testen, weil ich viel mit dem rechner unterwegs bin und auch abseits von luftstrom, aussehen und lautstärke sich das gehäuse im alltagseinsatz so schlägt.

meine hardware ist da eher fast schon standardkost 
intel e6550 @ 3 ghz
4850 mit scythe musashi
2 festplatten 
2 x 2 gb ram
noctua nh-u12 kühler
corsair 450vx netzteil
2 laufwerke

mein altes gehäuse ist das antec ninehundred bei dem ich die kabelführung mehr als unzureichend finde


würd mich freuen ausgewählt zu werden, auch eine passende digitalkamera ist vorhanden

BLOOD PLZ K THX LOL 

yay

greez


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Huhu,
dies wäre auch mein erster Produktest für PCGH. Zugegeben bräuchte ich noch ein neues Gehäuse... 

Ich hab 2 Systeme, mit älteren komponenten un eins mit neueren Komponenten.

Desweiteren kann ich auch mit Hardwarekenntnisse aufweisen und weis auch worauf es bei einem Gehäuse ankommt.

mfG
LostPr0ph3t


----------



## dok81 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Guten Tag,

ich möchte auch versuchen, mich um diese Stelle bewerben, obwohl ihr schon sehr viele Kandidaten habt. 
Seit 1998 interessiere ich mich sehr für PC und seitdem ich in Deutschland wohne, lese ich fast immer (wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe) ihre PCGH Ausgaben. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir diese Möglichkeit gebt, dieses Gehäuse zu testieren und hoffe, dass ihr nicht enttäuscht sein werdet.
MfG


----------



## towky (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

*Halli Hallöle!* Ich bin's, derjenige der nach dem 18. Januar sich für einige Tage mit dem CM Storm Gehäuse einschließt und somit von der Anderswelt isoliert ist, dies alles nur um einen unverfälschten Lesertest zu präsentieren. Es wird Realtime Einblicke geben die jedes Hardware Herz höher schlagen lässt und Texte die wie Butter auf der Zunge zergehen. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist natürlich auch das die PCGH Leser einen löchern können, fragen zum Gehäuse die man in einen normalen Test vielleicht nie beantwortet bekommt. Jedenfalls werde ich es soweit wie möglich versuchen und mein bestes geben. 

Zu der Zeit des Tests werde ich auch wahrscheinlich auf den Phenom II aufrüsten, somit kann dann auch Zeitgemäße Hardware getestet werden. 

Referenzen hab ich leider keine, ok da gab es mal ein Bericht in der Schülerzeitung, aber nicht vergleichbar mit *PCGH_Daniel_W*aadt und der sagenhaften  Action-News, anno 1997. 

Hoffe das man als Greenhorn ein Chance bekommt und nicht erst mit zig Lesertest protzen muss.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit der PCGH Redaktion


----------



## Renegade08 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Guten Tag,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des CM Storm Sniper High-End-Gehäuses.

Seit nahezu 4 Jahren beschäftige Ich mich intensiv beruflich(Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration) sowie privat mit Hardware und Computern.

Insbesondere bin Ich für diesen Test geeignet da Ich im Moment selbst am Vergleichen und Suchen von Gehäusen für mich bin.

Erfahrung mit einem Lesertest hatte Ich noch nie.
Dies möchte Ich gerne ändern und freue mich auf ihre Antwort.

Freundliche Grüße 
Fabian Gerster


----------



## Thomsson (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Guten Abend,

ich würde auch gerne am Test teilnehmen!
Kurz gesagt sprechen folgende Gründe für mich:

1. Ich bräuchte sowieso ein neues Gehäuse
2. Hab einiges an Hardware hier und kann somit relativ viel testen
3. Hab scho seit ein paar Wochen nichts mehr rumgeschraubt, da würd mir ein bisschen Arbeit nicht schaden
4. Das Gehäuse finde ich äußerlich und innerlich gut gestaltet

So das wars von meiner Seite...


----------



## racer0187 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Da ich sowieso auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse ist dieser Test wie für mich geschaffen. Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für hardware und mich würde interessieren ob das Gehäuse ein gutes Kühlpotenzial für Overclocker bietet. Was mich auch sehr interessiert ist, ob die Kabel leicht verstaubar sind.


----------



## herde (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich würde das CM Storm SNIPER gerne auf Herz und Nieren testen!! Natürlich würde ich zahlreiche Bilder des Gehäuses machen und im Test einbauen! Vergleichen würde ich das Gehäuse mit meinem Stacker 831!


----------



## fighter0190 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Abend!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch.

Warum ich? Ja diese Frage kann ich leicht beantworten:

Ich liebe es einfach mir neue Hardware anzuschaffen und immer das "aktuellste" zu testen. Und wenn ich teste, dann auch richtig. 

An dem Gehäuse würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die Kühlleistung ist, vor allem beim OC´en. Das Ding hat ja derbe viel Lüfter, bzw "Lüfterschächte" und auch ansonsten ist es recht groß, so das man vermutlich die ganzen Kabel sehr gut verstauen kann. Ich würde das Gehäuse dann mit meinem jetztigen A+Case XClio vergleichen und mit vielen Bildern und leicht verständlichen aber dennoch ausführlichen Texten als Test verfassen.

Ich habe sogar die Möglichkeit - dank einer passiv gekühlten HD3650 und dem IFX-14 - ein Passiv-System zu testen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der 5 Glücklichen sein darf.

MfG und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## ©ougar (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Würde auch gerne Test Dummy sein, so ein Gehäuse würde ich mir zwar jetzt nicht Anschaffen weil es  die Finanzen sprengt aber so mehr wäre der Anreiz, Motivation und Freude da, um so was Edles zu Testen. Die Dokumentation sollte kein Problem sein, alle nötigen Gerätschaften sind vorhanden.

Das wäre Wahnsinn wenn das Jahr mit so einen Knaller beginnen würde, vielleicht hab ich das Glück einer der 5 zu sein.


----------



## gesch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Zu meiner Person:

Ich studiere Softwaretechnik und da ist bei Studiengebühren, Miete ect. ein solch teurer Tower nicht drin.

Mein Tower ist ein günstiges Model mit schlechter Dämmung und der Eigenschaft, dass es mt HDD-Gummi-Entkopplung für die Festplatte lauter wird 

Ich habe ein AthlonXP-System mit Geforce 6600 GT und schraube gerne am PC rum.

Durch mein Studium habe ich gelernt (Labor-)Berichte auf Ingenieurs-Niveau zu verfassen und würde das Gehäuse gerne auf seine Tücken und Besonderheiten testen.


----------



## Fabian (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich würde das Gehäuse gerne Testen,da ich einfach gerne Testbericht schreibe und mich gerne mit Hardware befasse.
Ich halte mich als geeignet für den Test,weil:

-Ich bin kritisch in sachen Hardware
-Ein Silent freak
-Schon 2 Lesertest geschrieben habe
-Ich nehme mir Zeit und mache es anständig.
-Zum Test stehen mir mehrere CPU Kühler zur Verfügung
-Ich mich sehr gut mit Luftkühlung+optimierung auskenne

Außerdem dürften Bilder des Gehäuses kein Problem darstellen,da ich eine vernünftige Camera beitze.
Meine bisherigen Lesertest:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/37321-lesertest-2-neue-kuehler-im-vergleich.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/26470-lesertest-lc-power-8400p-new-post.html


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des CM Storm Sniper-Gehäuses.

Ich bin sehr gut vertraut mit dem Medium Computer und baue leidenschaftlich seit 5 Jahren Computersysteme zusammen. Ich achte auf eine gute Verarbeitung und das passende Preis-Leistung Verhältnis. Ich besitze mehrere Testsysteme(Core i7/Q9450/QX9650/Phenom II/4870X2/9800GX2/8800 Ultra/7950GX2) und bin deshalb bestens für einen Test vorbereitet. Meine Berichte über getestete Gegenstände sind stets ausführlich und sachlich, daher hoffe ich einer der Auserwählten zu sein.

Haupttest-Sys:
Asus Maximus Formula
E8500 OC
4 GB DDR2 800
9800GX2 SSC
Coolermaster Z600
Tagan Piperock 500

bzw:
Asus Rampage Extreme
QX9650
8 GB DDR3 2000
2x 4870X2
IFX-14/ True Copper
Tagan Piperock 1100

MfG

Daniel


----------



## rindvieh (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hi, ich würde ich gerne als Tester bewerben - vielleicht kann ich ja im nachfolgenden überzeugen:

Warum ich glaube das gerade ich dazu geeignet bin? - Na ganz einfach!

1. Ich habe grade erst einen neuen Rechner bestellt (inkl. Lian Li PC-7B + - was ein in meinen Augen würdiges Vergleichsprodukt darstellt) und könnte somit dieses Gehäuse mit komplett neuer Hardware testen (C2D E8400 (E0), GF GTX 295, Asus P5Q-E - wären da die wichtigsten Eckdaten)

2. Meine Erfahrung mit PCs geht zurück bis ins Jahr 1995 und 99 gings dann los mit dem selber basteln (später dann u.A. auch oc, casemodding etc.) - man könnte mit Fug und Recht behaupten ich sei in mancher Hinsicht ein wenig....besessen...

3. Ich bin ein audiophiler Mensch *schäm* - mir entgeht kein Lüfter - kein rattern - keine lose Schraube (;

4. Ich hab im schulischen Rahmen eine Ausbildung im Ingenieursbereich gemacht (inklusive einiger Praktika) - was das mit dem Test zutun hat? - eines meiner Lieblingsworte ist "Spaltmaß" (;

Noch ein paar angaben zu mir
Mein Name ist Jean, ich bin 23 und wenn ich nicht grade Hard/Software oder eine meiner Gitarren in meinem Kopf rumschwirren ein ganz normalsterblicher Mathe Student (das wäre Punkt 5 - da gleichzusetzen mit der Aussage: "ich bin gott.")

Gut, das müsste so ziemlich alles sein

Gruß

Jean


----------



## Computerpferd (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo
Würde das CM Storm Sniper High-End-Gehäuse gerne Testen weil wir auch einen großen Tower haben aber die Kühlung lässt doch etwas zu wünschen übrig, vom Platz her wäre er gerade so außreichend. Jetzigen Tower 8 Festplatten, 1 Brenner, 2x 120er Gehäse Lüfter plus 3x90er Gehäuse Lüfter usw...

Computerpferd


----------



## korfe (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Moin!

Da ich z.Zt. ein voll schallgedämpftes Gehäuse besitze,würde ich auch dieses mit einer Schalldämpfung ausstatten und den direkten Vergleich machen!

Kühlung und das Kabelmanagement sind für mich auch sehr wichtige Faktoren,da dieses meistens nicht genug Beachtung findet!

Digitale Fotos kann ich natürlich auch machen,wie man hier schon in einigen Foren gesehen hat!

Würde mich freuen,dieses Gehäuse testen zu dürfen!

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
ersteinmal freut es mich zu hören, dass nach einer kleinen Pause mal wieder ein Lesertest angeboten wird!  Weiter so, das bringt mehr (hoffentliche engagierte) Mitglieder! 

_Nun zur Bewerbung:_

Ich, ModdingfreaX, bewerbe mich hiermit mal wieder gerne für den Lesertest des CM Storm Sniper Gehäuses.


*Warum?*
Weil ich mich in Sachen Gehäuse und Hardware sehr gut auskenne wie man an meiner regen Beteiligung hier im PCGHX-Forum sehen kann. 
Zudem verfüge ich über die unglaubliche Fähigkeit Texte in korrektem und deutlichen deutschem Sprachlaut zu formulieren und Tests interressant und anschaulich zu gestalten.
Zwar habe ich bereits hier im Forum zwei Lesertest (die man über die Links in meiner Signatur erreichen kann) angestellt, doch mich reizt es immer wieder neue Produkte für euch zu testen.
An diesen beiden Lesertests kann man sich außerdem davon überzeugen, dass ich der richtige Mann für die Arbeit bin! 
 Zuletzt wäre es an der Zeit für mich, mein altes schon ausgemoddetest Scaleo J Gehäuse durch ein Neues zu tauschen. Doch als Schüler fehlen einem da leider nunmal die finanziellen Mittel. 

Ich hoffe, ich habe bald wieder die Ehre, 
Euer ModdingfreaX


----------



## Oorim (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben. Warum? Weil ich bei Gehäusen immer sehr Kritisch auf einige Gesichtspunkte wie Lautstärke, Stabilität, "verschraubungsmethoden" etc. achte. Das Chieftec Dragon nutze ich schon seit Jahren und ist für mich eines der hübschesten und "besten" Gehäuse im 70€ Segment .

Auserdem würde ich sehr gerne mal die Chance haben an so einem Test teilzuehmen.


----------



## bubufax2 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich gehöre wohl schon zu den älteren hier und versuche es auch einmal. Ich habe auch noch nie ein Test gemacht jedoch baue ich regelmäßig PC's für andere zusammen. Dabei kommen tolle aber auch fürchterliche Gehäuse zum einsatz. Mein derzeitiger Tower ist ein Raidmax Smilodon und selbst der hat seine Nachteile!
Doch dieses hier ist schon optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen. Ob es in der Praxis genauso gut ist werde ich ausführlich berichten.
Also lasst mich doch auch einmal was testen.

Warum?
warum nicht?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Bernd100 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze zur Zeit einen Mozart TX mit einer Wasserkühlung für die wichtigen Komponenten, mich würde der Test locken, da ich sehen möchte ob man alle Komponenten welche in den Monster Tower von mir gut reinpassen, man auch in andere Cases gut einbauen kann. Bin von meinem Mozart TX in diesem Punkte sehr verwöhnt, da man immer genug Platz hat und mit einer Dämmung des Gehäuses auf sehr niedrigem Geräuschniveau arbeitet. 

Zudem muß genug Platz für 4 Festplatten, 2 Laingpumpen, Ausgleichsbehälter, Grafik usw. vorhanden sein.

Würde mich freuen

Grüße Bernd 100


----------



## Fighter3 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
ich will mich hiermit auch für diesen Test bewerben. Zuerst will ich mal einen Link zu meinem ersten Test posten, da ich denke so kann man die Qualitäten am besten erkennen.
Test
Ich bin schon seit ein paar Wochen auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse, um die Kühlleistung und somit auch die Lautstärke zu verringern. Deshalb würde ich gerne testen ob mein jetztiger Noname-Miditower wirklich eine schlechtere Belüftung hat. Außerdem will ich die Montagemöglichkeiten des Gehäuses testen: 
Kann man auch eine große Grafikkarte verbauen, wenn alle Festplattenschächte besetzt sind?
Wie weit ist der CPU-Lüfter von Netzteil entfernt?
Gerade der Letzte Punkt ist bei meinem jetztigen Gehäuse ein großes Manko, durch die Abwärme des Prozessors dreht der Netzteillüfter voll auf, ob das beim CM Storm auch der Fall ist?
Ich würde mich über ein Testexemplar sehr freuen.
MFG
Fighter3


----------



## XstarTT (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne dass CM Storm Gehäuse testen, da ich mir eigentlich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen wollte, aber leider bin ich noch nicht berufstätig, und so sind meinen finanziellen möglichkeiten leider grenzen gesetzt =/.
Ich habe zwar selber nur ein Coolermaster Elite 330 Gehäuse, aber habe schon an sehr vielen anderen Gehäusen gearbeitet, und erfahrungen mit vielen gehäusen gesammelt, sodass ich denke ich wäre sehr wohl in der Lage das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren zu testen 
Außerdem bin ich ein begeisterter Overclocker, und würde dass gehäuse auf die Kühlleistung, aber auch auf die Geräumigkeit etc. prüfen. Außerdem bin ich in Sachen Hardware meistens sehr kritisch mit Teilen die ich mir kaufe, und achte stets auf kleinigkeiten, da der Teufel ja bekanntlich im Detail liegt 

Hier die Übersicht der Punkte die mein Test auf jeden Fall enthalten würde:
- Verarbeitung
- Lieferumfang/Zubehör
- Kühlleistung
- Einbau/Kompatibilität/"Geräumigkeit"
- Design (u.A.: Was macht der PC auf einer LAN her?!)
- Lautstärke

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich ein Testexemplar erhalten würde, und würde dies mit begeisterung auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Mfg
XstarTT


----------



## Kini (16. Januar 2009)

*AW:Moin Ich möchte das Gehäuse testen weil ich viel am Rechner rumbastel und mit meinem Silverstone*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Zusammen mit *Caseking *veranstalten wir einen neuen Lesertest. Fünf User haben die Chance, das neue Gehäuse CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower im Wert von rund 150 Euro zu testen und dürfen das Muster anschließend auch behalten. Warum sollten wir unbedingt euch als Tester auswählen? Tippt die Begründung direkt als Antwort in dieses Topic und mit etwas Glück dürft ihr das Gehäuse testen. Der Einsendeschluss für alle Bewerbungen ist der 18. Januar.
> 
> Anschließend erhaltet ihr die Hardware und einen entsprechenden Fragebogen zugesandt. Letzteren schickt ihr nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes an uns zurück.
> 
> ...


Moin Ich möchte das Gehäuse testen weil ich viel am Rechner rumbastel und mit meinem Silverstone Temjin 09 ziemlich verwöhnt bin.MfG.


----------



## swatty (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des CM Storm Sniper bewerben.


*Warum Ihr unbedingt mich als Tester auswählen solltet?*
Mir würde es viel Freude bereiten, dieses Gehäuse bis ins kleinste Detail auseinanderzunehmen und es bis an seine Leistungsgrenze zu testen. 
Auch am nötigen Equipment sollte es nicht scheitern. Ein Testsystem sowie alles weitere Benötigte (Fotoausrüstung, etc.) ist vorhanden.
Bei der Hardware handelt es sich zwar nicht (mehr) um High-End Komponenten, jedoch um solche, die wahrscheinlich bei der Mehrheit der PCGH-User unter dem Schreibtisch zu finden sind:


Gigabyte EP35-DS3 Rev. 2.1
Intel C2D E8400 @3.00Ghz @1.075V
Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
2x2 GiByte Corsair Dominator DDR2-800 CL4
XFX Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX
2 HDDs, 2 DVD-Brenner
BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 650W

Obwohl es mir so scheint, als sei nur das Ausfüllen eines Fragebogens gefordert, würde ich auch gerne unabhängig davon, ob gefordert oder nicht, neben dem Fragebogen meinen erster Lesertest über dieses Gehäuse im PCGHX-Forum veröffentlichen. 
Dieser würde voraussichtlich folgende Punkte behandeln:


Lieferumgang 
Verarbeitung
Ausstattung
Platzangebot
Geräuschkulisse
Kühlleistung
Komfort

Ob die Hardware auch noch bei Hertzrasen einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt und ob es dem von Caseking vergebenen Titel „Innovativer Gamer-Tower“ wirklich gerecht wird, würde hier den Schwerpunkt bilden. Auch ein Vergleich mit meinem derzeitigen Gehäuse würde stattfinden, jedoch nur in geringem Umfang, da es kein würdiger Gegner zum CM Storm Sniper währe.
Als besondere Herausforderung würde es mich auch reizen, auf die Fragen der Community einzugehen um ein bestmögliches Ergebnis präsentieren zu können. 

Gruß swatty


----------



## johnnyGT (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich johnnyGT,
möchte mich am Lesertest beteiligen,
da ich jedes kleinste Detail präsentieren werde. Mir können im Laufe des Tests gerne Fragen zum Produkt gestellt werden. 
es sollten sogar möglichst Anforderungen  gestellt werden,  damit ich einen möglichst inhaltsreichen Test präsentieren kann- mit dem jeder durchaus zufriedengestellt sein wird.
In den Test gehören natürlich Dinge wie Kühlung, Größe ,Handhabung , Lautstärke , Verarbeitung, Montage, Design ,Verarbeitung , Kabelfürhrung, Austattung.(Ich werde sicherlich mein Bestes geben!)

Ausserdem besitze ich auch ein Coolermaster-Gehäuse(RC 690) und bin von produkten dieser Firma überzeugt und werde in keinster Weise unntötig  kleine Mängel des Produkts bewusst in den Vordergrund stellen.
Ich bin so gut wie täglich im Forum aktiv sehe mir dutzend Tests und Reviews an welche sehr informativ und chronologisch strukturiert sind. Diese Informationen und meine Hardwarekenntnisse werden angewandt. (ausserdem hat mein treues Hardware-Haus leider seine besten Tage hinter sich und mit dem STORM hab ich schon seit Anfang an geliebäugelt )Das Gehäuse wird außerdem mit zweien verglichen werden - 1.Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy & 2.Coolermaster RC 690.
Die in meiner Signatur genannte Hardware wird verbaut werden.


----------



## darkniz (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich würde auch sehr gern am Lesertest teilnehmen, da ich schon einige hochwertige Gehäuse in den Händen gehabt habe und dadurch die Verarbeitung und Qualität des Gehäuses gut beurteilen kann.

Dinge auf die ich Wert lege:
- Verarbeitung (vorallem das keine scharfen Ecken und Kanten vorhanden sind und alles Stabil ist)
- Platzangebot
- Kühlkonzept (damit ein optimaler Luftstrom hergestellt werden kann)
- die Möglichkeit sehr viele Kabel zu verstecken (für die Optik und einen guten Luftstrom)
- Optik
- Lautstärke
- leichter Einbau der Hardware
　

Mein Testsystem:
Core2Duo E8500
Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
MSI P45D3 Platinum
Geforce 9600 GT Hybrid Freezer
zum Vergleich das Cooler Master CM 690
Samsung HD642JJ, Samsung SP2504C, Samsung SV2042H, Maxtor Diamand Max 21
einige Lüfter mit Lüftersteuerung 
　

Wenn ich das Cooler Master Storm SNIPER testen kann, würde ich die Kühlleistung mit verschiedenen Lüfterkonfigurationen und Drehzahlen im Vergleich zu einem CM 690 testen. Da ich eine semi-passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte habe, ist es von Vorteil, wenn das Gehäuse einen optimalen Luftstrom ermöglicht. Dies würde ich mit den internen Temperatursensoren der Hardware und externen Temperatursensoren der Aero Cool Gatewatch 2 testen. 

Ich würde auch die Vor- bzw. Nachteile des Cooler Master Storm SNIPER im Vergleich zu einem günstigeren Gehäuse (CM 690) gegenüberstellen, z.B. ist die Ausstattung besser? Ist es besser verarbeitet? Wie ist das Platzangebot? Ist es leiser? Ist die Kühlleistung besser?

Bei dem Test würde ich auch die vorinstallierten Lüfter mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen laufen lassen, um die Lautstärke in Abhängigkeit der Leistung festzustellen. Desweiteren würde ich die Festplattenhalterungen mit aktuellen und älteren Festplatten testen, um evtl. vibrationsübertragungen auf das Gehäuse zu prüfen.

Außerdem habe ich genügend Freizeit, um das Gehäuse ausführlich zu testen und einen Testbericht zu schreiben (für Fotos Samsung S750 mit 7,2 MP vorhanden) und würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn ich ein Testexemplar erhalte.


----------



## Floro (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest

Das wäre mein erster Lesertest .Ich habe schon öfters ein PC-Gehäuse gewechselt und neue PCs zusammengebaut.
Kriterien für den Test des Gehäuses wären :

Zubehörumfang
Komponenteneinbau u. Ausbau
Verarbeitung
Lautstärke
Temperaturen
 besondere Funktionen
Besonders viel Wert lege ich auf einen einfachen Einbau ,niedrige Temperaturen und eine geringe Lautstärkeentwicklung.

Auch wichtig ist eine gute Kabelführung im Gehäuse und die dafür vorhandenen Öffnungen.Vorhandene und selbst erstellbare Modding-Effekte.
Möglichkeiten für einen späteren Umstieg auf eine Wasserkühlung werden überprüft. Das Gehäuse wird mit einem vorhandenen Lian-Li Pc A59 und einem NZXT Apollo verglichen.
 Für diesen Test stehen zwei Netzteile zur Verfügung.

Mit diesem System würde ich den Test durchführen

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600   + Thermaltake Max Orb +  Zalman Fan Mate
Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
2GB Corsair DDR2-800
Asus P5n E SLI
160GB HDD
NZXT Apollo
Corsair HX520w
Um Bilder zu machen stehen eine Nikon D70 mit versch. Objektiven und eine Samsung NV20 zur Verfügung.
Ich bemühe mich einen fehlerfreien Text in gut verständlichem Deutsch zu schreiben.


----------



## Osiriz (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit sehr gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Wie ich überflogen habe, haben sich bisher auch schon sehr Computerbegeisterte User beworben, die ihn bestimmt fast so gut Testen würden wie die Redakteure der PCGH selbst.

Doch ich denke, dass ich mich besonders gut als Tester eigne, da ich zu den "Otto-Normalverwendern" von Computern gehöre. Mit meinem bisherigem FujitsuSiemens Scaleo P mit einem Intel Q6600, einer HD 4850 und 2GB Arbeitsspeicher bringe ich wohl eine der am häfigsten verwendeten Hardware zusammen, um somit ein großes Spectrum möglicher Käufer dieses PC Gehäuses zu erfassen.

Ich würde mich rießig als genommener Tester freuen.

MfG Osiriz


----------



## endgegner (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Also ich finde wenn ich meine meinung abgeben darf das viele nfsgame nach gemacht haben mit der Bewerbung.
Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht aber ich sehe es so halt.

MfG
endgegner


----------



## profatz23 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

ich möchte das gehäuse sehr gern testen!
mich interessiert vor allen dingen die optimale kühlung einzelner komponenten, sowie die staubentwicklung innerhalb und ausserhalb des gehäuses. sehr wichtig ist auch die schallresonanzabgabe der komponeten und lüfter auf die verschiedenen gehäuseflächen und natürlich die geräuschentwicklung der lüfter bei unterschschiedlichen spannungen, im neuwertigen zustand und nach längerer betriebsdauer. nicht zu vergessen ist dabei die materialbeschaffenheit und die verarbeitungsquallität des gehäuses. mein system: Q6600@3ghz, Asus P5Q, Radeon 4850(512mb), Ram 8gb Black Dragon von Geil.

mfg profatz23


----------



## profatz23 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

ich möchte das gehäuse sehr gern testen!
mich interessiert vor allen dingen die optimale kühlung einzelner komponenten, sowie die staubentwicklung innerhalb und ausserhalb des gehäuses. sehr wichtig ist auch die schallresonanzabgabe der komponeten und lüfter auf die verschiedenen gehäuseflächen und natürlich die geräuschentwicklung der lüfter bei unterschschiedlichen spannungen, im neuwertigen zustand und nach längerer betriebsdauer. nicht zu vergessen ist dabei die materialbeschaffenheit und die verarbeitungsquallität des gehäuses. mein system: Q6600@3ghz, Asus P5Q, Radeon 4850(512mb), Ram 8gb Black Dragon von Geil.

mfg profatz23


----------



## Radfahrer0-13 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo PC Games Team!

Erst einmal Danke, das Ihr so etwas wieder auf die Beine stellt! 

Natürlich möchte auch ich dabei sein um das Gehäuse zu testen keine Frage.
Ich bin ein kleiner Übertakter und Zocker und oft auf dem Weg mit meiner Hardware an die Grenze zu gehen. Die Kühlung ist da natürlich sehr Wichtig!
Vor dem Kauf testen, wo bekommt man so etwas noch? Und hier gibt es diesen Sniper sogar noch zum Test geschenkt. Nur testen würde mir sogar schon reichen.
Mein Gehäuse ist schon in die Jahre gekommen, ein Chieftec Dragon mit 6 80mm Lüftern, Kühlleistung gut, aber laut. Ich glaube auch Ihr hattet das Gehäuse mal im Test.
Für die Hardwarenanforderungen zur Zeit wird ein großer Tower benötigt, Grafikkarten werden immer länger, die Kühler für CPU´s immer größer(wenn man kein Boxed nimmt)
Auf meinem Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 (4,35 GHz übertaktet aber stabil)sitzt einThermalright IFX-14 Heatsink mit einem Noctua 120mm Lüfter! Und meine GeForce GTX 260-2 passt gerade so noch in mein Gehäuse.
Ich könnte nat. auch noch einen kleinen Roman daraus machen, aber ich möchte mich hier bewerben um das High End Gehäuse zu testen.

Vielen Dank ich hoffe ich bin dabei!


----------



## NicvanCone (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo !

Auch ich möchte mich für den Gehäusetest bewerben.

Ich habe schon mehrere Coolermaster - Gehäuse probiert (Cosmos S, CM 690 usw) -  und war nie 100%ig zufrieden.

Irgendeine Kleinigkeit und manchmal auch größere Dinge haben mich immer gestört.

Ich warte also immer noch auf DAS Traumgehäuse ! Ein Gehäuse , bei dem eben alles passt (Luftzirkulation, Einbaufreundlichkeit, Aussehen)

Aber das ist mit Gehäusen wohl so, wie mit den Frauen......

Da kannste lange warten !!!!

Vielleich kommt das CM Storm der Traumfrau aber bedrohlich nah ??!??

Das kann ich aber erst sagen, wenn ich es getestet habe !


----------



## svigo (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

sorry das ich so spät schreibe, aber anscheinend in den falschen Thread gepostet*

Zunächst zu mir*
Ich bin 20 Jahre, Student

*Warum ich es gerne testen möchte?*

Das hat viele Gründe, zum einen stelle ich wohl die Zielgruppe dar.
Der Gamer/esportler. Der in einem guten Clan spielt.

Ich konnte in Battlefield 2 im Esport schon einige Erfolgen erringen, darunter (ESL)EPS Sieg in Battlefield 2, 5. Platz in der 2. EPS Season und die Europameisterschaft in der Clanbase mit Team Germany.

Aber weniger von mir, mehr darum warum ich dafür geeignet bin. Zum einen habe ich vor kurzem mir einen neuen PC geholt mit dem Quad 9450,Noctua UH12P,Asus P5Q-E,4GB Ram, einer MSI 4870 OC 512MB Ram,Corsair HX620W Netzteil, 2 Festplatten und 2 Brennern und eine 10 Megapixel Digicam von Samsung ist auch vorhanden. Welches momentan in einem nicht gerade schönen und sehr schlichten Gehäuse steckt. Welches dank der Lüfter aber leider auch im Idle warnehmbar ist. Besonders stört dabei das unzureichende Verlegen von Kabeln und der schnelle und einfache Ein und Ausbau der PC Teile. Besonders auf diese kleinen aber feinen Details, würde ich bei dem CM Storm Sniper Gehäuse beachten, weil ich sie für wichtig halte und es vielen Leuten bestimmt genau so gehen wird. Deswegen bin ich gespannt wie sich der Airflow in dem Gehäuse bewegt und wie sich das in den entsprechenden Temperaturen auswirkt.

*Worauf ich besonders achten würde*



 Design/die Verarbeitung
 Ein/Ausbaumechanismen
Lautstärke
 den Airflow
 das Gewicht
 LAN Tauglichkeit
 
*Mein Fachwissen*

Ich habe mich schon informiert und verfüge über ein großes Fachwissen im Bereich Hardware, ich helfe auch anderen Leuten, mit meiner eigens gegründeten Crew, indem wir Leuten erklären wie man einen PC Zusammenbaut oder bestimmten Komponenten das Flüstern beibringt, aber auch mir vorbereiteten PC Configurationen die gerade gefragt sind und gut im Preis liegen und natürlich das beantworten von allen möglichen Fragen die da immer anfallen .Habe natürlich auch schon selber für andere ihre Komponenten in den PC verbaut und konnte dabei meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Gehäuse und deren Lösungen für den Desktop Bereich kennen lernen.
Ich studier zwar nicht IT, sondern Politik und Wirtschaftwissenschaften. Dennoch verfüge ich wie oben schon gesagt über Erfahrung die ich schon seit mehreren Jahren in dem Bereich habe(teilweise selbst angelernt oder angelesen) und täglich mit den passenden Seiten wie PCGH und co aktuell halte.



Wenn das euren Anforderungen entsprechen sollte, stelle ich mich hiermit gerne zum Test bereit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen svigo


----------



## Nicole1984 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo !

Auch ich möchte dieses Gehäuse testen.

Warum ?

Weil ich hier offentsichtlich die einzige Frau bin, die Interesse an Gehäusetests zeigt.

Ihr müsst doch sicher auch so ne Art Quote erfüllen ?

Ich mache es auch ganz sicher nicht kaputt !!!

Im Ernst:
Habe (mit Hilfe meines Freundes) auch schon an Gehäusen geschraubt - Finde allerdings das ewige LED Blau recht langweilig - Sein jetziges Gehäuse leuchtet auf mein Anraten hin nun Orange.
Der Einbau sollte halt nicht so komplex sein - aber wie ich in einem Test über dieses Gehäuse gelesen habe, geht das wohl ohne Werkzeug vonstatten. Wär ja prima !

Ich würde mich freuen !


----------



## degu (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo alle miteinander,
auch ich würde gerne das Gehäuse testen, da ich immer auf der Suche nach neuen, geräumigen & anwenderfreundlichen Gehäusen bin und deshalb auch schon einige in den Fingern hatte (u.a. von Thermaltake, Coolermaster, Chieftec, ...).

Gekauft habe ich mir diese Gehäuse meistens erst, nachdem ich einen Testbericht von einem Anwender gelesen habe (die Tests, die unter Laborbedingungen enstehen sind selten Praxistauglich). Da mir diese Tests bislang immer weitergeholfen haben, würde ich dies auch gerne einmal zurückgeben, indem auch ich einen Bericht schreibe.

Ich achte sehr auf den sauberen Einbau von Komponenten und bin sehr detailversessen. Ich habe aufgrund meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit als IT-Systemelektroniker täglich mit Computer zu tun, arbeite und spiele auch sehr viel Privat (bin auch in einem Clan) und denke deshalb, dass ich ein gutes Basiswissen mitbringe, um alle Anwenderrichtungen beurteilen zu können.

Bis bald

degu


----------



## Degenar (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,
zunächsteinmal zu mir:
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und zurzeit in einer Ausbildung und seit ich denken kann begeistert und stets informiert über die aktuellste Hardware und Technik!

Warum ich das Gehäuse tetsten möchte ?

Ganz einfach ich beschäftige mich seit Wochen mit Hardware da ich endlich genug zusammen Gespart habe um mir einen neuen Gaming-Rechner zu kaufen!
Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen so oder so folgendes System bestellen und würde es dann ausführlich mit dem Gehäuse testen:
*CPU:*
Intel Core i7 920 2.67GHz 4800MHz 8MB Box
*Kühler:
*Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
*Mainboard:*
Gigabyite GA-EX58-UD5
*Speicher:*
6GB-Kit A-DATA G-Series PC1600 CL9
*Grafikkarte:*
1024MB Palit GeForce GTX285 GDDR3 DVI HDMI PCIe
*Netzteil*:
Enermax Modu82+ 625W
*Festplatte:*
WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS
56,66€
*Laufwerk*:
LG GH22LS30 bare schwarz SATA II Lightscribe
26,32€
*Kartenleser:*
Wintech int.Card Reader 3,5" USB 2.0 inkl. drei Blenden in schwarz, beige, silber
*
(Bisher geplantes Gehäuse ist das CM690 wobei mich das CM Storm Sniper deutlich mehr reizt...)

*Außerdem bin ich ein sehr Penible und werde daher genauestens auf die stärken und schwächen (weils vorhanden) des Gehäuses in anbetracht des Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eingehen!


Ich hoffe das euch meine Bewerbung "überzeugt" und werde euch in diesem Fall gerne zur Verfügung stehen!


Mfg Degenar


----------



## Mojo (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hallo,

auch ich würde gerne ein CM Storm SNIPER auf Herz und Nieren testen. 

Schon seit langem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein Review über ein Gehäuse zu schreiben, was jedoch immer flach fiel, da ich als Schüler schlicht und einfach zu wenig Geld habe mir ein ordentliches Gehäuse zuzulegen. 
Klar ist es sehr reizend sich hier zu bewerben da man das Gehäuse behalten darf, jedoch geht es mir in erster Linie darum die Herausforderung aufzunehmen einen guten Test zu schreiben und damit vielleicht die Grundlage für weitere Reviews zu ebnen.

Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht darstellen welche riesigen Vorteile ein Test von mir darbieten würde, da ich finde man kann sehr leicht leere Versprechen im Internet machen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich einen Lesertest über dieses Gehäuse schreiben dürfte.

Viele Grüße, Stefan.


----------



## Skaterpolice (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

hallo, hier geht es also zur bewerbung als tester für PC Games Hardware Extrem.

warum gerade mich???
nun, da gibt es einige punkte, aber hier nur ein paar wenige.
ich habe nun schon recht viel erfahrung, mit case modding, im privaten bereich, und daher schon viele mehr oder weniger gut verarbeitete gehäuse kennen lernen müssen und dürfen.

zum anderen bin ich auch permanent bemüht, ein optimal luftgekühltes OC System zu haben, und da hat sich schon recht oft die spreu vom weizen getrennt, wie viele ja wissen.

da ich meinen rechner jede woche von deutschland mit nach holland in die unterkunft nehmen, da ich auf auslandsmontage bin.
das heißt, extreme beanspruchung beim transport.

und zum schluß noch, 
da ich elektriker bin, und somit auch auf manche dinge achte, was verarbeitung, und sichere möglichkeiten der verlegung von kabeln 
an geht, denke ich, das ich einder der richtigen tester für euch bin.


----------



## NCphalon (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

melden se sich alle extra zum testen an  (net bös gemeint )

Ich würd mich auch gern bewerben, hab zwar noch keine referenzen in sachen tests/howtos, aber mittlerweile recht viele verschiedene gehäuse besessen und auch recht genaue vorstellungen, worauf es bei sowas ankommt. Man merkt es mir zwar net an aber ich hab, wenns drauf ankommt, ne astreine rechtschreibung, würde mich daher auch trauen en text über das teil zu schreiben


----------



## speedy242 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich melde mich mal ganz offiziell als Tester an.

Mein rotes "Raidmax Cobra" ist zwar ein Blickfang, aber in Sachen "Silent" doch eher mittelmäßig.

Ausserdem ist mein Computerplatz direkt am Balkon, deshalb wäre für mich interresant, wie es sich mit dem Staub bzw. Schmutz von draussen so in dem "Storm Sniper" so verhält.


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Zeit ist um  Ich mache hier mal dicht.


----------



## Oliver (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Die Auswertung erfolgt, die Gewinner für den Lesertest werden am 29.01. veröffentlicht.


----------



## Oliver (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Wie werden die Gewinner ermittelt?
Wir setzen einen Zufallsgenerator ein, der ganzzahlige Zufallszahlen ausspuckt, der Wertebereich entspricht der Anzahl ans Postings. Die ermittelte Zahl entspricht dem Posting in diesem Thread. Die dazugehörige Bewerbung wird dann von mit analysiert. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, der Kandidat hat das Potenzial einen ordentlichen Lesertest auf die Beine zu stellen, wird er genommen, ansonsten wird der Vorgang wiederholt bis letzten Endes 5 Bewerber den Zuschlag erhalten.

Dies habe ich nun getan und die glücklichen Gewinner sind (Reihenfolge abhängig von der Posting-Nummer im Thread, nicht der Auslosung):
Shibi Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower
No0dle Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower
theLamer Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower
swatty Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower
darkniz Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower

Daniel hat sich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, ihr sollt keinen Fragebogen ausfüllen, sondern eigenständig einen kompletten Test des Gehäuses hier (und nur hier) veröffentlichen. Deshalb wird der Thread wieder für Diskussionen eröffnet. Wer glaubt, keinen eigenständigen Test auf die beine stellen zu können, schickt mir bitte eine PN.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wie werden die Gewinner ermittelt?
> Wir setzen einen Zufallsgenerator ein, der ganzzahlige Zufallszahlen ausspuckt, der Wertebereich entspricht der Anzahl ans Postings. Die ermittelte Zahl entspricht dem Posting in diesem Thread. Die dazugehörige Bewerbung wird dann von mit analysiert. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, der Kandidat hat das Potenzial einen ordentlichen Lesertest auf die Beine zu stellen, wird er genommen, ansonsten wird der Vorgang wiederholt bis letzten Endes 5 Bewerber den Zuschlag erhalten.



Aha,so macht ihr das also!


Aber glückwunsch den Testern und macht was draus!

Freu mich schon auf die vielen Berichte!


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Auch von Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim testen.


----------



## DanielX (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Na dann mal Gratz an die Gewinner. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## XstarTT (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## Mojo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Glückwunsch.
Freu mich schon auf die Tests.


----------



## Medina (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Schade...mal wieder nicht dabei 
Naja..Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wie werden die Gewinner ermittelt?
> Wir setzen einen Zufallsgenerator ein, der ganzzahlige Zufallszahlen ausspuckt, der Wertebereich entspricht der Anzahl ans Postings. Die ermittelte Zahl entspricht dem Posting in diesem Thread. Die dazugehörige Bewerbung wird dann von mit analysiert. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, der Kandidat hat das Potenzial einen ordentlichen Lesertest auf die Beine zu stellen, wird er genommen, ansonsten wird der Vorgang wiederholt bis letzten Endes 5 Bewerber den Zuschlag erhalten.



So ein Scheiß! Da hätte ich mir ja gar nicht sone Mühe geben brauchen .

Naja herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern.


----------



## Gilg@mesh (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

glaub in früheren Lesertest wurde das auch schon so vollzogen mit den Zufallsgenerator, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die ausfallen und das sich jetzt nicht einige drücken, nur weil es kein Fragebogen gibt.


----------



## No0dle (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Dankeschön an PCGH für diese Chance; ich werde mich auf jeden Fall bemühen, einen ausführlichen und guten Leserbericht zu erstellen.
Glückwunsch auch an die anderen Gewinner.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon, dem CM Storm SNIPER auf den Zahn fühlen zu können.


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Yeah ich bin dabei 
Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## ModdingFreak (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 
Würde so gerne auch einer der Auserwählten, für den Test des Gehäuses, sein.... (wäre auch zu schön gewesen).
Egal...wie schon gesagt:
Gratulation an die Gewinner und viel Spaß beim Testen des Gehäuses!


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern 
Schade, dass ich nicht dabei bin 

MfG


----------



## sidewinderdxii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Viel Spaß den Gewinnern beim schrauben, frickeln, fluchen und bluten 
Veröffentlich ja gute Tests sonst werd ich Pöse das ich nicht dabei war


----------



## Shibi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Erstmal vielen Dank dafür, dass ich ausgewählt wurde. 
Wünsche auch den anderen Testern viel Spaß. 



> Viel Spaß den Gewinnern beim schrauben, frickeln, fluchen und bluten


Hoffentlich nur ersteres. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fransen (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Mist, wieder nicht dabei.

Naja, ich wünsche den Auserwählten viel Spass beim testen.

Und Shibi, mach' mal ein paar tolle Bildchen.


----------



## sidewinderdxii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



Shibi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nur ersteres.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


Bei mir ist es immer diese Reihenfolge. Ich könnte den Rechner auch in einen Kleiderschrank einbauen und würde mich dabei noch Verletzen


----------



## pixelflair (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hätte ich gar nich ne halbe stunde am text feilen müssen naja... mal sehn ob einige nich nur das gehäuse abstauben wollen..


----------



## Fransen (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> Hätte ich gar nich ne halbe stunde am text feilen müssen naja... mal sehn ob einige nich nur das gehäuse abstauben wollen..



Och, dass würde doch keiner machen.
->bei allen vergangenen Lesertest's ist soetwas auch nicht passiert und alle haben eigentlich immer was gutes abgeliefert.


----------



## pixelflair (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

joa nur wenn jemand in nem knappen jahr grad mal so 20 beiträge schreibt , dann erwarte ich nich viel davon....


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



			
				 PCGH_Oliver; Neue Gewinnspielbedingungen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir mit dem Lesertest zufrieden sind, verbleibt das Gehäuse in eurem Besitz, wenn nicht, geht das Gehäuse wieder an uns zurück. Ihr habt 4 Wochen Zeit für den Test. nach diesem Zeitraum steht es euch frei, den Test auch in anderen Foren zu veröffentlichen, bis dahin bleibt der Inhalt allerdings PCGH-Extreme-only.


Das ist doch eine klare Sprache, oder?


----------



## swatty (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Juhu, auch ich bin dabei!!   
Ein großes Dankeschön an das PCGH-Team, dass immer wieder solche Lesertests auf die Beine stellt und auch ein Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche!
Den anderen vier Glücklichen wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Testen! 

Gruß swatty


----------



## sidewinderdxii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

So nun ich noch einmal. 
Da ich am Lesertest ja nicht teilnehmen werde(was ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht anders erwartet habe, siehe meine Beiträge, habs halt nicht Verdient  ) und ich eh auf der Suche nach einem neuem Gehäuse bin, frage ich euch mal nach euren Empfehlungen im 50€ bereich(für mehr reicht mein Einkommen in der Gastronomie nicht).
Ich lege viel Wert auf ein Gehäuse das mir einen guten Airflow bietet, da ich lieber mit Luft kühlen will und mir eine WaKü einen zu hohen Wartungsaufwand erfordert.
Ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht von einem Freund sein Mesh zu kaufen.
Wichtig sind mir 1-2 120mm Lüfter in der Front sowie einen im Heck, da ich hier schon recht Heftige Temperaturen im Sommer in der Wohnung habe. Währe nett wenn ihr mir so ein zwei Tips geben könnt. LianLi wär ein Traum der mein Budget sprenkt


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Centurion Serie » Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KWNA-GP - black - Window
EDIT: Ok sry, hab zu schnell gelesen... Finde das Gehäuse aber trotzdem cool


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Antec Three Hundred schwarz (0761345-08300-3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sidewinderdxii (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Danke für die Tips. 
@Lamer, das Cooler Master sieht zwar so ganz gut aus aber ich hätte erwähnen sollen das ich kein Fenster brauche  naja und 54Teuronen würden den Braten auch nicht Fett machen. Weißt du ob es das auch ohne Window gibt?
@Soldat, sehr gutaussehendes Gehäuse hast du mit dem schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Ich glaube ich muss hier in Essen mal wieder die Shops abklappern 
Und beide Gehäuse sind definitiv besser wie mein No Name billig China Tower(scheinbar aus echt Berliner Trompetenblech  )


----------



## Shibi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



> Und Shibi, mach' mal ein paar tolle Bildchen.


Ich werde mich bemühen. 

Muss mir nur noch einen gescheiten Bildhintergrund in der passenden Größe besorgen. Für meine Nahaufnahmen verwende ich immer die Rückseite eines Posters, aber für ein Gehäuse ist das eine Nummer zu klein. Hat jemand eine Idee was man nehmen kann? Ein Leintuch oder ähnliches würde ich nur ungern verwenden, da es eine strukturierte Oberfläche besitzt und das sieht auf Bildern meistens nicht so gut aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## fighter0190 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinnen! Leider war ich nicht dabei, aber das macht mir nichts. Hab mir jetzt selber ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt (Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 (170€)) Nur empfehlenswert ^^

PS: Bin wirklich auf die Tests gespannt

Gruß
fighter0190


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



sidewinderdxii schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips.
> @Lamer, das Cooler Master sieht zwar so ganz gut aus aber ich hätte erwähnen sollen das ich kein Fenster brauche  naja und 54Teuronen würden den Braten auch nicht Fett machen. Weißt du ob es das auch ohne Window gibt?


 
Jep, gibt es.
Habe es auch, klasse Gehäuse, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## theLamer (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Jo und der Preis ist absolut ok dafür


----------



## Shibi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



> Hab mir jetzt selber ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt (Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 (170€)) Nur empfehlenswert ^^


Mit dem werde ich das CM Storm Sniper vergleichen. 

Wie siehst du es denn mit dem Kabelmanagement im Cosmos? Das ist bei mir ein klarer Kritikpunkt an dem Gehäuse, mal schauen ob das Sniper das besser kann.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## fighter0190 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Bei dem Cosmos 1000 habe ich ein paar Mängel entdeckt was die Kabelverlegung angeht. Hatte gehofft, dass ich die meisten Kabel hinter dem Board velegen kann, aber dort ist so wenig Platz, dass die Seitenwand nicht mehr zuging. So musste ich fast alle Kabel im Gehäuse verlegen, was aber nicht soo schlimm ist, da es doch wirklich sher viel Platz bietet. 
Aber es hätte halt sauberer ausgesehen.

Gruß
fighter0190

PS: Einige Kabel kann man aber hinter den Festplattenschächten verstecken. Dort ist genug Platz. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich auch ein paar Bilder dazu hochladen.


----------



## Shibi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Genau so ging es mir auch. Hab die tür jetzt mit Gewalt zugemacht, jetzt ist sie leicht gebogen. 
Und in den Festplattenschächten habei ch meterweise Kabel, da mein Netzteil leider nicht modular ist. 

Naja, bin gespannt auf das Sniper. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Zulustar (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hi 
Ich habe bisher auch noch keinen Usertest hier mitgemacht, würde aber mich gern dafür bewerben.
Ich plane schon seit 1-2 Monaten mir ein Komplett AMD System zuzlegen, mit neuem Phenom 2 und neuem DDR3, das ganze soll dann in einem CM Storm Sniper Gehäuse geschraubt werden.
Der Tower ist eine der grössten Innovationen, was man von derzeitigen Testberichten im Internet entnehmen kann. Ich will mich davon aber persönlich überzeugen und da der Tower so oder so auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht, wäre es mir persönlich eine grosse Freude meine Erfahrungen mit dem Tower dann für die Leserschaft des pcgx-forums festzuhalten.
Wenn Interesse besteht kannich gerne auch eine genauere Hardwarezusammenstellung euch offenbaren.

mfg zulu


----------



## killer89 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Ich zitiere mal:


PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Zusammen mit *Caseking *veranstalten wir einen neuen Lesertest. Fünf User haben die Chance, das neue Gehäuse CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower im Wert von rund 150 Euro zu testen und dürfen das Muster anschließend auch behalten. Warum sollten wir unbedingt euch als Tester auswählen? Tippt die Begründung direkt als Antwort in dieses Topic und mit etwas Glück dürft ihr das Gehäuse testen. Der *Einsendeschluss für alle Bewerbungen ist der 18. Januar.*
> 
> Anschließend erhaltet ihr die Hardware und einen entsprechenden Fragebogen zugesandt. Letzteren schickt ihr nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes an uns zurück.


weiterhin zitiere ich:


PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Auswertung erfolgt, die Gewinner für den Lesertest werden am 29.01. veröffentlicht.


 


PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wie werden die Gewinner ermittelt?
> Wir setzen einen Zufallsgenerator ein, der ganzzahlige Zufallszahlen ausspuckt, der Wertebereich entspricht der Anzahl ans Postings. Die ermittelte Zahl entspricht dem Posting in diesem Thread. Die dazugehörige Bewerbung wird dann von mit analysiert. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, der Kandidat hat das Potenzial einen ordentlichen Lesertest auf die Beine zu stellen, wird er genommen, ansonsten wird der Vorgang wiederholt bis letzten Endes 5 Bewerber den Zuschlag erhalten.
> 
> Dies habe ich nun getan und die glücklichen Gewinner sind (Reihenfolge abhängig von der Posting-Nummer im Thread, nicht der Auslosung):
> ...


 
Also... erst lesen, dann posten...

MfG


----------



## Zulustar (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> weiterhin zitiere ich:
> 
> ...



was geht mit dir? zitierst du gerne grosse Textblöcke? das kannich auch...
sorry das ich mir keine 18 kompletten Seiten durchgelesen habe.

Du hättest auch simple sagen können, Einsendeschluss war schon, Gewinner sind auch schon ausgelost. Es Ist dir sicher noch nie passiert, das du etwas überlesen hast. Nochdazu bei nem Sticky topic, bin ich bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, das er akttuell ist. ^^

PS @ PCG-forenmod's:
ne Anregung für die Zukunft bei Test-Ausschreibungen evtl den Einsendeschluss ins topic und den Topic schliessen wenn die Gewinner ermittelt und gepostet sind, erspart so sinnlose Aufreger am Morgen ^^


----------



## Klutten (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: 5 Bewerber für Lesertest gesucht: CM Storm SNIPER SGC-6000-KKN1-GP Ultra Midi Tower*

Hier findet ihr die Lesertests:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...test-coolermaster-storm-sniper-von-shibi.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-cooler-master-storm-sniper-von-no0dle.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-coolermaster-storm-sniper-von-thelamer.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...est-coolermaster-storm-sniper-von-swatty.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-coolermaster-storm-sniper-von-darkniz.html


----------

